# All configuration (new and upgrades) related queries here



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 16, 2005)

*EDITED ON 4TH MAY 2006:*
=====================

 Well, I have seen lots of separate threads regarding upgrade configurations and suggestions so I decided to write this in a separate final thread. I am hoping this thread will serve as a guideline for all forum members regarding their upgrade configurations. All queries regrading configuration of a new machine or upgrading an existing one should be addressed 
here. Request the mods to make this thread sticky.

For the pricing, I have mostly taken help from www.deltapage.com. Also kindly refer to november'05 digit for comprehensive list of motherboards for both Intel and AMD platforms.

To facililitate, I have divided the configurations into low end, mid-range, high end and ultra high end. This is also a relative opinion. The config which appears as high end to us might not satisfy some other high end users. They might think it as mid-range. The converse is also true. Forum members, please forgive me if I have made any mistakes. This is just a small humble attempt at summarizing what I have learnt in the last year or so from the forum. Well, here I go.

Firstly let us define what will the price limitations for the different configs. I have come to the following conclusions.

*Low end:* < Rs.25000

*Mid range:* Between Rs.35000 and Rs. 40000

*High end:* ~ Rs.50000

*Ultra high end:* > Rs.60000

There is no limit a person can go for a ultra high end machine. But surely it will have all the premium components. So I cannot fix a price range...

Since personally I am an an AMD fan, I have put the different configs for AMD platform. For people who love Intel, just replace the processor and motherboard, the rest of the components remain the same.

*Low end:*
=======

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ ~ Rs.5800
Motherboard: Asus A8N-VM / Asus A8N-VM CSM ~ Rs.3850 / Rs.6000
Hard disc: 80GB SATA (Seagate/Samsung) ~ Rs.2550
RAM: 256MB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) ~ Rs.1200 (for memory modules go for Transcend/Corsair/Zion)
Optical drive: Sony combo drive ~ Rs.1750
Monitor: Samsung 15" non flat ~ Rs.4000
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.400
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400
Speakers: Any 2.1 speaker ~ Rs.2000 to Rs.3000 (Eg: Creative SBS 2.1 370 or Altec Lansing ATP3)
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 400W SMPS ~ Rs.1500

Total: Approx Rs.23500-Rs.25500. Of course price can be reduced if you get low end 2.0 stereo speakers. The usage for this machine will be standard office tasks, internet surfing, listening to music, occassional gaming at low resolutions.

*Mid range:* This is where things start to get interesting, many people will have many different opinions.
========

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (socket 939 Venice core) ~ Rs.7750
Motherboard:  Asus A8N-VM CSM ~ Rs.6000
Hard disc: 80GB SATA ~ Rs.2500
Graphics card: Nvidia Geforce 6200 128 bit 128MB/6600 DDR2 version 128MB ~ Rs.3500 to Rs.6500 depending on your choice. (from any manufacturer like XFX, MSI, Leadtek, Gigabyte etc)
RAM: 512MB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (256MB X 2) ~ Rs.2400
Optical drive: Sony combo drive ~ Rs.1750
Monitor: Samsung/Acer 17" flat ~ Rs.6300 (I particularly like the Acer model AC 715 as it supports upto 1600 X 1200 resolutions @ 75Hz)
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.400
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400
Speakers: Any 2.1 speaker ~ Rs.2000 to Rs.3000 (Eg: Creative SBS 2.1 370 or Altec Lansing ATP3)
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 400W SMPS ~ Rs.1500

Total: Approx Rs.34000 to Rs.37000 depending on the choice of components made. The usage will be medium gaming primarily and other tasks to follow alongwith.

*High end:* This is my favourite.
=======

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (socket 939) ~ Rs.7750
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E ~ Rs.5600
Hard disc: 80GB SATA ~ Rs.2500
Graphics card: Nvidia Geforce 7600GT ~ Rs.14000 
RAM: 1GB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (512MB X 2) ~ Rs.4400
Optical drive: Sony combo drive ~ Rs.1750
Monitor: Samsung/Acer 17" flat ~ Rs.6300
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.400
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400
Speakers: Any 5.1 speaker ~ Rs.4000 to Rs.6000 (Eg: Creative Inspire 5.1 5200 or Altec Lansing VS 3151)
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 400W SMPS ~ Rs.1500

Total: Approx Rs.51000 depending on the choice of components. Usage will be heavy gaming primarily and other tasks.

*Ultra high end:*
===========
 This will contain all premium components. Here also many people will have many different choice of components. There are many high end components available in the market, so nothing (read, pricing) is fixed. But most certainly it will be a machine with a high end AMD processor like a 3500+ or even a 4200+ X2 dual core,...or even a AMD Athlon 64 FX-53/55/57/60 (X2). It will also be a SLI setup. I feel that unless you most certainly use two graphics cards, it is useless to have a SLI motherboard. The graphics cards could range from Nvidia 6800GS to 7900GTX, both as standalone and also SLI setup. It could also be a Radeon X1900XT/XTX or X1800XT in single or in crossfire mode. Monitors could range from 17" CRT to 19" LCD. Optical drives are almost certainly a Sony Dual Layer DVD-writer. Ram should be at least a GB or even 1.5GB. The SLI motherboard will mostly be A8N32-SLI deluxe (with full x16 mode in both slots). In the earlier version of this guide, I had mentioned about A8N-SLI/SLI deluxe/premium. But they have x8 mode in both slots maximum when running SLI. So full power of the graphics card will not be utilized. Or if someone is not satisfied with on board sound he can of course get a creative X-Fi or a Audigy2 ZS/ZS platinum pro. My choice of speakers would be Logitech Z 5300/5500 or Creative Gigaworks S750 or Altec Lansing 641. Finally SLI requires huge amounts of power. Try to get at least a 
550/650W power supply  from reputed brands like Antec and which is SLI certified.

So here goes one of the configurations. I am repeating again that since people in this segment of purchasers have unlimited budget, nothing is fixed.

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ ~ Rs.10350
Motherboard: A8N32-SLI deluxe ~ Rs.19500
Hard disc: 160GB SATA ~ Rs.3850
Graphics card: Nvidia Geforce 7800GT ~ Rs.23500 depending on your choice. (from any manufacturer like XFX, MSI, Leadtek, Gigabyte etc.) 

OR SLI setups:

2 X 7600GT, 2 X 7800GT etc (I feel that unless you have anything lesser than 7600GT, SLI is waste of money as the combined price of the two cards can lead you to a higher end card. But always remember, there is always something which is better than the best. One thing of note is that of a cheap way of getting performance of a 7800GTX 256MB, which is combining two 6800GS's, so the money invested is lesser at that time, almost half. Eg: you thought you will buy a 7800GTX and you have a 6800GS at the present. So instead of spending almost Rs.30000 for 7800GTX, you can spend Rs.14000 and something for a SLI certified power supply and get performance equivalent of a 7800GTX 256MB. And so on...).

RAM: 1GB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (512MB X 2) ~ Rs.4400
Optical drives: Sony Dual Layer DVD writer (DRU 820A) / Benq DW 1650 ~ Rs.2800
Monitor: Samsung/Acer 17" flat ~ Rs.6300
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.400
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400
Speakers: Logitech Z5300 5.1 speaker (THX Certified) ~ Rs.13000
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 550W SMPS ~ Rs.2500

Total without SLI: Approx Rs.87000
Total with 6800GS / 7600GT SLI setup: Approx Rs. 101000

For reference, I have put the approximate prices of the core high end components. People can design their own rig choosing from here.

Athlon 64 3200+ ~ Rs.7750
Athlon 64 3500+ ~ Rs.10350
Athlon 64 3800+ Dual core X2 ~ Rs.16500

Asus A8N32 SLI deluxe ~ Rs.19500

XFX 6800 GS 256MB ~ Rs. 13500
XFX GeForce 7900 GTX ULTRA Extreme OC 512MB 690Mhz/1750Mhz ~ Rs.38000
XFX 7800GTX 256MB ~ Rs.29500
XFX 7800GT 256MB ~ Rs.23500

I suppose the prices of 7800GT / 7900GT are almost same (at least in the US). Can someone please confirm about the prices here?

Please refer to the separate thread for hardware prices and qoutes for the detailed pricing of components. Please correct me if I have made any mistakes regarding pricing.

For Intel, as I said, only the processor and motherboard and in some cases the RAM is different. Intel boards support DDR2 RAM nowadays. It runs at speeds of 533Mhz. The other components remain same.

So here goes:

*For low end:*
Processor: P4 2.8GHz ~ Rs.4900
Motherboard: Intel D915GAV/Intel D101GGC ~ Rs.5200/Rs.3700

*Mid range:*
Processor: P4 LGA 775 3.0GHz HT 64 bit ~ Rs. 8050
Motherboard: Anyone with 945G chipset, eg: Intel 945G ~ Rs.6150
RAM: 512MB DDR2 RAM ~ Rs.3000

*HIgh end:*
Processor: P4 LGA 775 3.0GHz HT 64 bit ~ Rs. 8050
Motherboard: Anyone with 945G chipset, eg: Intel 945G ~ Rs.6150
RAM: 1GB DDR2 RAM ~ Rs.6000

*Ultra high end:*
Processor: P4 Dual core 2.8GHz ~ Rs. 11400
Motherboard: Anyone with 955G chipset, eg: Gigabyte GA-81-955X royal ~ Rs.19000
RAM: 1GB DDR2 RAM ~ Rs.6000

I have only one doubt regarding the pricing of DDR2 RAM. Request the other members to confirm the price I have mentioned.

Hope I was of help. Thanks for reading. 

Some general guidelines:
=================

Buy AMD 64 bit (AMD fanboyism... )

If choice is between 6800GS/7600GT, buy the latter, cost is almost same.

If choice is between 7800GT/7900GT, buy the latter, cost is almost same (?).

AMD 3800+ X2 gives more value for money than 4200+ X2

CRT is always better than LCD unless you are buying an LCD with response time < 8ms. But they are expensive. CRT's have more value for money.

More tips and additions and editing will be done based on feedback.

Cordless keyboard/mouse are waste of money unless you want to show off or you have a DVI output on your graphics card and you connect it to a large screen TV (>25") for some wide and large screen gaming (by wide I mean aspect ratio of 16:9 instead of normal 4:3).

*If you have any more queries, please do not hesitate to PM me or post in the same thread. Also it would be great if this is made sticky, as then people would not make their own separate threads about new and upgrade configurations. I will try my best to update it regularly. *


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 16, 2005)

Thats a great post!   unlike many of the posts on this forum...Good work!!
I m sure it will be of help to a lot of ppl


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 16, 2005)

yea gr8 post buddy.it will surely help most of them who is looking for a nu rig or a upgrade.


----------



## madman123 (Nov 17, 2005)

dude, amazing post, as i'm looking to put something together...this really does help get the price situation in my head...
the only thing that itches me is the ram price....u sure its that cheap....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 17, 2005)

madman123 said:
			
		

> dude, amazing post, as i'm looking to put something together...this really does help get the price situation in my head...
> the only thing that itches me is the ram price....u sure its that cheap....



Ya, that's why I told that please confirm the price of DDR2 RAM. You are speaking of that, isn't it? As you are from Delhi, you can easily confirm from Nehru Place. I am quite sure about the price of DDR RAM 400Mhz, no confusions there.


----------



## CyCo (Nov 18, 2005)

ur post is almost perfect for me .... 

just help me out here ..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32260

im not buyin spkrs as already have sexy 1's .. rest everythin is new. .. budget is abt 65k confirmed .. !!!

im from pune ..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2005)

Cyco buddy, follow what sidewinder has said. Go for AMD. This brand rocks!!! It will whip the a** out of a comparable P4 anyday. And since you have said that you are a hardcore gamer, AMD 64-bit is the future. Don't understand why people who love gaming still want to buy Intel. Anyway, AMD runs a lot cooler as well and it overclocks like a dream. Read any tech site reviews for reference. And also it is useless to use SLI unless we have two 6800GT at least.

But here goes your config.Well, there are two options, one there is an option of a dual core AMD 4200+, or you can go for a 3500+ venice. The graphics card I have chosen is X800 XL simply because it is a lot cheaper than 6800GT but is has 256 bit memory interface and core and memory speeds are 490/980 Mhz DDR3 and it gives the 6800GT a run for it's money at higher resolutions with AA/AF turned on. Or you can go for 3500+ with 6800GT. I am giving all the possibilities. And also for RAM, we will take only Kingston or Corsair or Transcend.

Config 1:

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ ~ Rs.11000 
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E ~ Rs.5600 
Hard disc: 120GB ~ Rs.3200
Graphics card: Radeon X800XL ~ Rs.18000
RAM: 1GB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (512MB X 2) ~ Rs.4400 
Optical drives: Sony Dual Layer DVD writer ~ Rs.3500 & Sony DVD-ROM ~ Rs.1300 
Monitor: Samsung/Acer 17" flat ~ Rs.6500 
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.450 
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400 
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 450W SMPS ~ Rs.2500

Total ~ 57000 plus VAT  (1GB RAM) or 61500 with 2GB RAM.

Config 2:

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ ~ Rs.26000
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E ~ Rs.5600
Hard disc: 120GB ~ Rs.3200
Graphics card: Radeon X800 XL ~ Rs.18000
RAM: 1GB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (512MB X 2) ~ Rs.4400 
Optical drives: Sony Dual Layer DVD writer ~ Rs.3500
Monitor: Samsung/Acer 17" flat ~ Rs.6500
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.450 
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400 
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 450W SMPS ~ Rs.2500

Total ~ 70500 plus VAT 

Config 3:

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ ~ Rs.11000 
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E ~ Rs.5600
Hard disc: 120GB ~ Rs.3200
Graphics card: Geforce 6800GT ~ Rs.26000
RAM: 1GB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (512MB X 2) ~ Rs.4400 
Optical drives: Sony Dual Layer DVD writer ~ Rs.3500
Monitor: Samsung/Acer 17" flat ~ Rs.6500 
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.450 
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400 
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 450W SMPS ~ Rs.2500

Total ~ 64000 plus VAT 

If I were you I would have gone for config-2 as it is the best among the three for high resolution gaming. Since you have specified that you do not need speakers, we have not taken the price of speakers into the config. And for gaming at 1600X 1200 get the acer AC 715 (1600 X 1200 @ 75Hz max). It is also digit's best performance winner. Config-2 will rock buddy, no need for SLI.

DDR2 is only supported by Intel boards currently. But performance difference between DDR 400Mhz and DDR2 533Mhz is marginal.

Let us know the final decision on your config and the prices when you get it. Thanks for reading and happy computing and gaming.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2005)

I should add that for workstation tasks like 3D Max & Photoshop, Hyperthreading based Intel CPU's are still better then AMD, not to mention while encoding, they are noticibally faster


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2005)

Cyco, did you get your machine? What is the configuration?

Anyway, I just wanted you guys to take notice of the fact that someone copied my entire original post and posted it in the IC chip forums!!! I have made my post on wednesday november 16, 10PM, that person made his post on Friday, november 18, 10:22PM. That is how I came to the conclusion that he copied and he himself is claiming that he is the author of such a post. See this link if you do not believe.

*www.chip-india.com/townsquare/viewtopic.php?t=6602

What say people???!!! He even copied the title of the post word for word.


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 21, 2005)

@ digitized
Not only your post, some other posts are also copied & posted under his name. We cant do much about it. Its upto the person to realise. 

Anyways, dont you think that the LCD monitor would be great for the High end systems. Also you didn't add the UPS to config lists.
Great post mate. Really helpfull


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2005)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> @ digitized
> Not only your post, some other posts are also copied & posted under his name. We cant do much about it. Its upto the person to realise.
> 
> Anyways, dont you think that the LCD monitor would be great for the High end systems. Also you didn't add the UPS to config lists.
> Great post mate. Really helpfull



Netjunkie, the only reason I didn't add a LCD monitor to the high end systems is that CRT still offers the best value for money in the 15" and 17" segment. I feel that LCD's are a waste of money and only for show. It will unnecessary increase the system cost. A 17" samsung/LG LCD still costs around 8-9k than in it's CRT counterpart. That 8k can be spent in other better components. But people can buy LCD if they like.

Here are some of the rough estimate on the prices.

Samsung 15" ~ 10700
Samsung 17" ~ 14600

LG 15" ~ 10100
LG 17" ~ 15200

I admit that I have missed the UPS part. My sincerest apologies. Can you give suggestions regarding the appropriate UPS for each of the four machines along with their power ratings and their prices? Then I will incorporate that and edit the original post.


----------



## CyCo (Nov 22, 2005)

hey 

how bout ths ??

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 FX-53/55/57 - ?????????
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E ~ Rs.5600
Hard disc: 160GB SATA ~ ?????????
Graphics card: 6600 GS
RAM: 2GB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (1GB X 2) ~ ???????
Optical drives: Sony Dual Layer DVD writer ~ Rs.3500 & Sony DVD-ROM ~ Rs.1300
Monitor: Acer Flat AC 715~ Rs.6500
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.450
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 450W SMPS ~ Rs.2500

i want a kul cabinet 2 as in da sense of luks 2 ...

thanks a ton guys ..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> hey
> 
> how bout ths ??
> 
> ...



Well, Cyco, if you can get a FX-55, then there is nothing like it. Athon FX processors are the best. But ebay India listings say that the price of FX-55 is around Rs.47500!!! If you have that kind of amount, then get it surely.

Also there is nothing like 6600GS. There is 6600GT and 6800GS. 6600GT will cost around Rs.9000 to Rs.11000 depending on the brand and XFX 6800GS is Rs.20995 (price qoute from Rashi Peripherals).6800GS is obviously better than 6600GT. 160GB SATA fom seagate or samsung costs around Rs.4500. RAM 2GB (1GB X 2) 400Mhz will set you back by around Rs.8500.

Seems like you have increased your budget.  But I would have preferred the X800XL over the 6800GS. I have no objections as to the other components. If you have the money, then get it.

By the way, there are a very few users of this forum who have FX-55 in their machines, I think. Correct me if I am wrong. Please also correct me regarding the configuration of Cyco and the prices of his components, if necessary.


----------



## wiz (Nov 22, 2005)

a friend of mine is  going for a new machine and his budget is 60000.need everything- mother.b,proc,hdd,ram,tv-tuner,graphic card(for high end games-PC X800GTO/GT prefered or any other equivalent to it),speakers,monitor,psu,ups,kb & optical mouse,drive.wont be able to upgrade it for a year or two so tell me the best i can get for 60 thou.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 23, 2005)

wiz said:
			
		

> going for a new machine my budget is 60000.need everything- mother.b,proc,hdd,ram,tv-tuner,graphic card(for high end games-PC X800GTO/GT prefered or any equivalent to it),speakers,monitor,psu,ups,kb & optical mouse,drive.wont be able to upgrade it for a year or two so tell me the best i can get for 60 thou.



One of the configurations referred to Cyco:

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ ~ Rs.11000 
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E ~ Rs.5600 
Hard disc: 120GB ~ Rs.3200 
Graphics card: Radeon X800XL ~ Rs.18000 *(please check) *
RAM: 1GB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (512MB X 2) ~ Rs.4400 
Optical drives: Sony Dual Layer DVD writer ~ Rs.3500 & Sony DVD-ROM ~ Rs.1300 
Monitor: Samsung/Acer 17" flat ~ Rs.6500 
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.450 
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400 
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 450W SMPS ~ Rs.2500
Speakers: Creative Inspire 5.1 5200 ~ Rs.4500

Total ~ Rs.61500

X800XL is better than X800GT on all counts mainly due to the raw power of the 16 pixel pipelines compared to the 8 for the X800GT.


----------



## wiz (Nov 23, 2005)

thank you for that suggestion but need to know few things:-
1-does X800XL support shadar 3.0?if not than tell me a card which support shadar 3.0 and is a good performer.
2-any other motherboard then asus a8ne?have heard about this particular model from asus has some problem with its fan,its very noisy.
3-any models from altec lansing?
4-good psu for this machine?

 will make few changes like i dont want a dvd-rw so will go for a dvd rom & cd-rw.and 160gb hdd.
 thankyou so much digitized.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 23, 2005)

wiz said:
			
		

> thank you for that suggestion but need to know few things:-
> 1-does X800XL support shadar 3.0?if not than tell me a card which support shadar 3.0 and is a good performer.
> 2-any other motherboard then asus a8ne?have heard about this particular model from asus has some problem with its fan,its very noisy.
> 3-any models from altec lansing?
> ...



1) Check the specifications of X800XL here:

*www.ati.com/products/radeonx800/specs.html

It supports most probably Pixel Shader 2.0. But performancewise the difference is minimal. On the other hand Nvidia 6600GT supports pixel shader 3.0 and is also a good performer, but not as good as the X800XL series. If you want a good performer in the range of X800XL by Nvidia, then get XFX 6800GS. It is in almost the same price range and supports SM 3.0.

2) A8N-E is a great performer. Many people are using it and are satisfied with it. These are minor problems and does not affect the system performance in any way. If at all you want a different board than this one then get DFI Lanparty UT nf4-ultra. It will cost around 8500. It is based on the same chipset as A8N-E and is great for overclocking (if at all you intend to overclock, that is, but do it at your own risk).

3) Altec Lansing VS 3151 (5.1 speaker) (Rs.5500). Or Altec Lansing ATP3 (2.1). Both are great.

4) Antec truepower 450W as separate PSU with the cabinet. Please check the prices.


----------



## CyCo (Nov 24, 2005)

the thing is i asked abt the fx processor as my frnd told me that it suports HT technology ... ive got 2 guys here .. i has 939 amd 3000+ and the other has penitum 3 with ht .. both have the same 1gb ram ... 

on the amd if u start video compression and play cs it lags ..but the penitum can can copy from lan , do 4 video compresssions and play cs at the same time ..

but it looks outta my budget it it is for 50k !!

also, i can save my old monitor  ..
its 17" black IBM .. and almost looks flat .. thats why if the LCD is expensive , then i don think it is really worht it as the sale of this monitor would harldy get me 3 grnd or so .. sso i think i shd save this and put the extra 7 grand somewhere ...

what say ?


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Nov 24, 2005)

i m planning of buying a new pc and here is the configuration that i thought: 

MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum SLI 
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Socket 939 
1 GB DDR3 RAM 
Hard disc: Seagate 100GB 
MSI Geforce 6600GT 128MB 
Asus cdrom 52x (colour: black)/MSI dvd combo drive 
ATX tower (colour: black) which one should i buy? 
i also a good bluetooth keyboard n mouse combo so plz tell me. 

which speakers shud i buy for desktop:- 

altec lansing MX5021 or altec lansing CS21

should i go for 6600gt or 6800gt n which brand shud i go for? 


So, tell me the prices of all the above mentioned components and help me in decidind the configuration of my new pc... 

from, 
anirudh


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 24, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> the thing is i asked abt the fx processor as my frnd told me that it suports HT technology ... ive got 2 guys here .. i has 939 amd 3000+ and the other has penitum 3 with ht .. both have the same 1gb ram ...
> 
> on the amd if u start video compression and play cs it lags ..but the penitum can can copy from lan , do 4 video compresssions and play cs at the same time ..
> 
> ...



Yes, saving on the monitor and using your old 17" is a sensible decision. And all AMD processors support HT technology and they have 1000Mhz duplex FSB, i.e. 2000Mhz effective. Also the memory controller is on the CPU itself. That is one of the reasons why inspite of having lower clock speeds than it's intel counterparts, it leads in most of the benchmarks. But, google for yourself using "AMD vs. Intel" and you will find further answers. There are tons of sites.

If at all you want Intel based machine, use a P4 dual core 2.8Ghz (Rs.12500) or a 3Ghz HT LGA 775 along with a 945G based motherboard. But that will require DDR2 RAM. Make sure you have DDR2 533Mhz. You have already saved on the monitor, so buying these shouldn't be a problem, provided the budget remains the same.


@Anirudhasarawgi:First, there is nothing like DDR3 RAM on AMD based machine. The AMD boards right now support upto DDR 400MHz, but performance difference is negligible, provided you have the right components, which you have already selected. (1GB 400Mhz @ Rs.4400).

Second, I doubt whether Seagate 100GB is available. Try for a 120GB or a 80GB. (Seagate/Samsung 80GB @ Rs.2500)

Third, MSI 6600GT looks okay, but an alternative also can be Powercolor X800GT. The opinions of all the tech sites say that it is a 6600GT beater. Kindly search for the benchmarks on the net also. If at all 6600GT is your choice, get the Leadtek extreme edition factory overclocked to 550/1120 vs. standard 500/1000. It is one of the best 6600GT around. (Leadtek 6600GT extreme @ Rs.10800, X800GT @ Rs.9900)

Fourth, such a machine does not deserve a plain CD-ROM. A combo drive is the minimum option, that too from Sony/Liteon. (Rs.2000)

Fifth, any ATX tower should do, but opt for a separate SMPS, e.g. Antec truepower 450W. (I have no idea about the price, others might be able to help)

Sixth, I do not have much idea about bluetooth keyboard/mouse. Others might be able to help.

Seventh, I personally have a Altec Lansing MX-5021. It is one of the best 2.1 speakers. Period. The sound is heavenly. A tad expensive around Rs.9000. But cheaper 5.1 options are there (e.g. Altec Lansing VS 3151 @ Rs.5500 or so). Or more expensive ones are there like the Logitech Z5300 @ Rs.13500 (Kolkata price). All are very good, it's your choice which ones should you buy.

Finally please check the final prices and match them with the ones given here.

Happy computing.


----------



## CyCo (Nov 26, 2005)

this is think is the final config ...

Processor: AMD Athlon 3500+ 939
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E
Hard disc: 160GB SATA 
Graphics card: Radeon X800XL OR 6600GT OR 6800 GS
RAM: 2GB DDR TRANSCEND (533 OR 400 MHz) (1GB X 2) 
Optical drives: Sony Dual Layer DVD writer ~ Rs.3500 & Sony DVD-ROM ~ Rs.1300
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.450
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 450W SMPS ~ Rs.2500


i already have a 17" monitor + 4 in 1 speakers .. in addition i also have a 120gb + 80 gb hardisk(both non SATA) and a mouse - logitech mx 518 ... 
looks like my comp is gonna b hot !!!

3 ques .. does the mobo support 533mhz ram ?? 
whats a dual layer dvd writer ?? wont the dvds for that b more expensive then ??
and no probs with connecting harddisks non sata as well as sata ??


----------



## hummer (Nov 26, 2005)

1. no the mobo supports ddr@400
2. dual layer dvds can carry 8.5 gb of data. approx 8 gb usable,  compared 2 4.5 gb of single layer. yes they r expensive than single layer, but dvd-dl  riters  can rite single layer 2.
3. ya no probs in  connectin hdds.
 enjoy ur system


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 26, 2005)

instead of sony go for benq dw 1640 -- dvd writer ..  

and go for lite on dvd rom instead of sony


----------



## CyCo (Nov 26, 2005)

then can u suggest a mobo that can support ddr 533mhz .. coz i don mind spendin an extra grand or 2 for the MOBO if i can get ram which i so much faster ..

as for cdrom's ive tried sony,samsung,asus,LG and i feel the best outta all of em is LG .. so im gonna go fr that ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2005)

AMD systems don't support 533Mhz RAM as of now. If you want DDR2 RAM, then you have to get an Intel P4 based system and a 945G based motherboard.

For CD-ROM's it's your choice. If I were you I would have bought Sony/Liteon.


----------



## hummer (Nov 26, 2005)

just fr the ram don go fr intel system, u wont feel the performance diff.due2 ddr 2ram
sony
liteon
benq
lg 
in that order for optical drives.


----------



## madman123 (Nov 26, 2005)

quite true, go for the sony dru something 10....its for 3100 and the best out there...double layer as well...but don't bother abt that...a double layer disc won't come under 500 rs or maybe even more...in europe i say a 10 DVD-r double layer pack for 50 euros...so 3000rs...so here its x2...if ur going for intel..arn't the 925xe and the 950 good as well...


----------



## hummer (Nov 26, 2005)

950????there'S no such chipset i think.i think u r talkin about 945 &955.
i m an amd fan. so ill always say AMD ME.
 INTEL MAY B GOOD
BUT AMD IS BEST ACROSS THE RANGE.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Nov 27, 2005)

@digitized:Is the Leadtek 6600GT extreme SLI Multi-GPU Ready ? 

"Leadtek WinFast PX6600 GT TDH Extreme". Is this the fullname of the card ?

what abt MSI 6600GT Diamond ?

How much does the seagate 120GB costs ?

will 300W SMPS work ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 27, 2005)

anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> @digitized:Is the Leadtek 6600GT extreme SLI Multi-GPU Ready ?
> 
> "Leadtek WinFast PX6600 GT TDH Extreme". Is this the fullname of the card ?
> 
> ...



All the info about the Leadtek Winfast PX6600GT TDH extreme here:

*www.leadtek.com/3d_graphic/winfast_px6600_gttdhextreme_2.html

FYI, it is SLI multi GPU ready so that if you have a SLI motherboard, then you can add another same card to your system if you wish, later.

The MSI 6600GT Diamond is also great, overclockable and offers a good value for money. Infact Tomshardware has benchmarked it here.

*graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20050404/index.html

All the great 6600GT's are tested and their results are published here.

If you want SLI setup, I suggest you get at least a 400W SMPS (450/500 recommended).


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Nov 27, 2005)

@digitized: which brand's memory 1 gb ram ddr 400Mhz shud i go for ?

is logitech z-2200/z-2300 available in india ?


----------



## CyCo (Nov 28, 2005)

hey

ive just been doin a bit of research on the graphics cards ... 

pls tell me if my order of priority is correct

ATI X800 XT

ATI X800 XL

ATI X800 PRO

LEADTEK 6800GS

6600GT


1 MORE QUESTION ..

LIKE LEADTEK XFX ASUS AND ALL MANUFACTURE THE NVIDIA CHIPSET ... WHO ARE THE MANUFACTURERS FOR ATI AND WHICH ARE THE BEST ??

thanks ..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 28, 2005)

@Cyco: Your order for graphics cards is absolutely correct from the performance point of view, although I wouldn't say the same about the price, though.

Regarding manufacturers of ATI chipset, there is original ATI OEM, there is Powercolor, Sapphire, Asus, Gigabyte, MSI and many more. All of them are good, but ATI OEM is the best. Next comes Asus, Powercolor, Gigabyte, Sapphire, MSI in that order. This is purely my opinion, other people might differ.

One of the best manufacturers of Nvidia graphics cards are still not available in India. I feel BFG and eVGA are the best.


----------



## CyCo (Nov 30, 2005)

a note on the graphics card end ..

what is the diff between clock speed and memory speed ?? 
(is it like the same diff between a processor and RAM ?)
which is more imp ??
and is memory bandwidth very important ??

see *www.a1-electronics.net/Graphics_Cards/GeForce/2005/Nvidia_Guide_pg2.shtml

see the 6600gt its clock and memory speed is the highest compared to the x800 series BUT the memory bandwidth is half ... 

and most important .. if i go in for the a8n series mobo then whd i get and AGP or a PCI E card ??

ok ... now for the mobo 

acc to the prices on deltapage .. the a8n-sli mobo is ony for 2000 bucks more ... 

so doesnt it make sense that i go for a a8n-sli mobo instead of a8n-e as in the sli i can later put another graphis card if i want to but cant in a8n-e

check out :
*www.a1-electronics.net/AMD_Section/Mobos/2005/Asus_A8N-E_Sept.shtml
*www.a1-electronics.net/AMD_Section/Mobos/2005/939-1st/Asus_A8N-SLI-Deluxe_Jan.shtml
*www.a1-electronics.net/AMD_Section/Mobos/2005/Chipset_guide_Aug.shtml

now for the ram

i asked him for kingston .. he told me that winchester wasnt available .. he did ask me about some TWINMOS ram (?) .. i told him to get  me knigston otherwise transcend ...

am goin for the liteon dual layer dvd writer ..
and the mouse: logitech mx 518 is only for 1850 !! in muscat it is for Rs.4500 !!!!
i cant decide which mousepad to get for this mouse (yes ! i am a hardcore gamer ... ) pls advise ... will try and get Steelpad QcK+

thanks for the help guys .. shd get 2 initial quotes by tomo ...
special thanks to digitized ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 30, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> a note on the graphics card end ..
> 
> what is the diff between clock speed and memory speed ??
> (is it like the same diff between a processor and RAM ?)
> ...



 Oh, you are getting me embarrassed!!!   Anyway, I am confused regarding winchester and Twinmos/Kingston. Two are altogether different things. How can the both be discussed regarding the same subject. Winchester is the name of a AMD processor core, as far as I know. Twinmos/Kingston is the name of RAM manufacturing company. It is good, never heard bad complaints about it. It is also overclocking friendly to some extent. But my first preference would be kingston/corsair/transcend. They are easily available and hence support is also good. Don't know why your dealer friend does not have these.

Getting SLI mobo is your choice. If you really want another graphics card down the line, then get it. My opinion regarding SLI performance is: 2X6600GT=6800GT, 2X6800GT=6800Ultra, 2X7800GT=7800GTX and so on. If SLI setup, then get A8N-SLI. And all A8N series mobos have PCI-express slot(s).

Logitech MX518 is the best gaming mouse. Try and get it.

Regarding core and memory fundas, others might be able to give you some idea. I do not have much idea except that the higher the speeds, the greater the performance. Of course memory interface (128-bit, 256-bit) also plays a part. It is because of this reason perhaps that a card with lower speeds but having 256-bit memory (6800GT, 350/700(?)) leads in benchmark scores over one with higher speeds but 128-bit interface (6600GT, 500/1000).

Waiting for others to contribute...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 30, 2005)

How are the performances and prices of AMD 3800 X2 and AMD 4200 X2.Are these dual core processors worth going for?does AMD 3800 X2 fare better thn AMD 4000+?


----------



## CyCo (Nov 30, 2005)

the site (a1) says that 2 cards makes it better by something like 61% .. but i just wanted to for the sli board as it gives some option for the future ... with the a8n-e there is no possibilty .. just a replacement ...

i searched online and well well well ... 
i came up with this page
*www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Articles/What_is/What_is_Graphics.shtml

it says that memory bandwidth is the most imp !!!
now compare the x800xl with 6600gt
(taken from the pages in my last post)

name     pipelines   coreclock   memclock   membus    memband    cost

x800xl       16          400 Mhz      500 Mhz      256bits      32 GB/s     16k

6600gt       8            500 Mhz     500 Mhz       128bits      16GB/s      26k

well we can see which one is better aint it ??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 30, 2005)

Hehe X800XL is obviously faster.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 3, 2005)

grt post dude 

its gonna help me a lot !!!

thank u !!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 4, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> grt post dude
> 
> its gonna help me a lot !!!
> 
> thank u !!!



Oh, good to know that my post is helping a lot of people. Thanks a lot.


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 4, 2005)

hi 
my config is:

p-4 2.26 GHz, 500 MHz FSB
128mb DDR 266 MHz ram
256 mb 6600 gt card

i want to increase my ram, can i use higher speed ddr ram like 333 MHz , 400 MHz instead of 266 MHz on my motherboard?


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey first off digitized - great work with the configs !

Though a couple of errors i'd like to point out :


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> And all AMD processors support HT technology and they have 1000Mhz duplex FSB, i.e. 2000Mhz effective. Also the memory controller is on the CPU itself. That is one of the reasons why inspite of having lower clock speeds than it's intel counterparts, it leads in most of the benchmarks.


You're talking about the HT (HypterTransport) bus, not HyperThreading! It is quite true that this is AMD's weak point - if you start up multiple applications, it cannot properly allocate resources to tasks equally and help in smooth multi-tasking unlike HyperThreading which the Pentium 4's have ! Even the Athlon FX does not have HT.

The onboard memory controller does not compensate for the lower clock speeds  , Athlons have always done more work per clock cycle - hence lower clock speeds. The onboard mem controller merely helps in memory bandwidth/latency, so the A64s arent as bandwidth hungry as the P4's and you do not need huge amounts of L2 cache as well.



			
				yogi7272 said:
			
		

> instead of sony go for benq dw 1640 -- dvd writer ..


The Sony DRU-810A is a Benq DW 1640 OEM drive, so if you are unable to source the Benq drive or if you prefer the neater looking front faceplate of the Sony, then you can opt for it.



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> The AMD boards right now support upto DDR 400MHz


Actually the Athlon64 E3/E4 stepping cores added support for higher speed memory - 466Mhz/500Mhz DDR. So if you have the memory that supports it, you can make use of it . Of course , relevant BIOS updates are needed for you to activate these higher memory dividers. Have seen this option available on the 704-2BTA bios for DFI nF4 boards and tried it out on my board, and AFAIK its available on the Abit nF4 updated bios'es as well. Not sure about the status of Asus/MSI on this.




			
				paul_007 said:
			
		

> i want to increase my ram, can i use higher speed ddr ram like 333 MHz , 400 MHz instead of 266 MHz on my motherboard?


You would be better off chucking away the 266Mhz DDR RAM, and getting new 400Mhz DDR RAM. Reason being, even if you get 400Mhz DDR RAM and pair it up with your existing 266mhz RAM, your newer module would downclock from 400Mhz to 266Mhz. Pentium 4's love memory bandwidth, so higher mem clocks would definately be advised !


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 4, 2005)

> You would be better off chucking away the 266Mhz DDR RAM, and getting new 400Mhz DDR RAM. Reason being, even if you get 400Mhz DDR RAM and pair it up with your existing 266mhz RAM, your newer module would downclock from 400Mhz to 266Mhz. Pentium 4's love memory bandwidth, so higher mem clocks would definately be advised !



if i use 400 MHZ ram alone .will it work on my motherboard?

thnx 4 reply


----------



## Siriusblack (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello     I'm new here. Although I am an avid reader of digit since my class 9 and now presently i 'm in Manipal Institute Of Technology, Manipal . Frndz my problem is that currently i have a pc at home with these specs:
P4 1.5 Ghz Gigabyte Motherboard 128MB Kingston Ram And Savage 4 card onboard . I bought it way back in 1999 at a premium of 54000 along with a Creative Soundblaster card and FPS 1000 speakers too from creative. I am an avid gamer and have played all the recent titles like doom 3 , Prince of Persia   
40 gb7200rpm hdd Asus Cd Rom 
Now i want to bring my pc to college and i have these goals:

i. Scrap the motherboard bcoz it dosnt support ddr2
ii. Scrap the graphics card bcoz it SUCZ!!
iii. Improve the amount of ram.
iv. Get A newer and faster processer (optional)

all opinions will be grateful . My budget is around 20-25k
also can u tell what are the possible damages which can occur if transport my comp from home to coll i.e. From Uttaranchal to Karnatka. Should i buy a fresh pc!!! I'm too confused


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 4, 2005)

Siriusblack said:
			
		

> Hello     I'm new here. Although I am an avid reader of digit since my class 9 and now presently i 'm in Manipal Institute Of Technology, Manipal . Frndz my problem is that currently i have a pc at home with these specs:
> P4 1.5 Ghz Gigabyte Motherboard 128MB Kingston Ram And Savage 4 card onboard . I bought it way back in 1999 at a premium of 54000 along with a Creative Soundblaster card and FPS 1000 speakers too from creative. I am an avid gamer and have played all the recent titles like doom 3 , Prince of Persia
> 40 gb7200rpm hdd Asus Cd Rom
> Now i want to bring my pc to college and i have these goals:
> ...



If you want Intel P4:

 Processor: Intel P4 3.0Ghz HT (LGA 775) Rs.8250
 Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-8I945G (Intel 945G chipset) Rs.6600
 RAM: 512MB DDR2 533Mhz (Please check the price)
 Graphics card: XFX 6600GT 128MB/Powercolor X800GT (preferable) Rs.9500

 Total approx. Rs. 27000

If you want AMD Athlon 8)  (makes sense):

 Processor: Athlon 64 3000+ Venice Rs.6100
 Motherboard: Asus A8N-E Rs.5600
 RAM: 512MB DDR 400Mhz Rs. 2400
 Graphics Card: XFX 6600GT 128MB/Powercolor X800GT (preferable) Rs.9500

 Total approx. 24000

As I have written previously, the performance difference between DDR and DDR2 is marginal. As you are into gaming, I would highly recommend the second upgrade configuration. 8)


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 4, 2005)

u r going for almost evry important thing so i'll suggest u to go for a AMD rig its any day better than INTEL P4 performance wise as well as its more value for money.and lemme tell u one thig that der is not much of a diff between DDR and DDR2 but DDR2 is very expensive and not worth at this point of time. i m giving u the config of both AMD & INTEL think bout it properly and then get one of this:-
 AMD CONFIG-
 1-AMD64 3000+/3200+ (939 pin)
 2-ASUS A8NE mobo
 3-LEADTEK,XFX 6600GT grapix card.
 4-1GB DDR 400MHz ram-kingston/Transcend
 this shud come in ur budget.

 Intel CONFIG-
 1-P4 LGA775 630(3.0GHz 2MB L2 Cache)
 2-ASUS P5LD2/ASUS P5LD2 deluxe
 3-LEADTEK,XFX 6600GT grapix card
 4-512 DDR2 667MHz RAM-kingston corsair.
 this config mite go beyond ur budget a bit but this is wat u shud b lookin for i suggested this 945p chipset bcoz in the future if u want to then u can go for a dual core proc widout changin the mobo.dont get a ram less than 667MHz as it will b a bottleneck.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 4, 2005)

@digitized pal dont u think 533MHz ram will b a bottleneck?as 945 chipset support 667MHz then i guess its better for him to get a 667MHz ram instead.and DDR 400MHz and DDR2 533MHz r almost the same performance wise only in 667mhz u can c a diff compared to 400MHz.

 @Siriusblack wen u r going for all this stuff includin GPU i suggest u 2 get a decent 400w PSU to hav a safer side otherwise u'll land up scr*wing ur nu rig due to cheap PSU.


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Dec 4, 2005)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> if i use 400 MHZ ram alone .will it work on my motherboard?


Yep you can use memory rated for any speed and it will work at its maximum speed provided that max speed is supported by your motherboard. What motherboard do you have ?[/quote]


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 4, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> @digitized pal dont u think 533MHz ram will b a bottleneck?as 945 chipset support 667MHz then i guess its better for him to get a 667MHz ram instead.and DDR 400MHz and DDR2 533MHz r almost the same performance wise only in 667mhz u can c a diff compared to 400MHz.
> 
> @Siriusblack wen u r going for all this stuff includin GPU i suggest u 2 get a decent 400w PSU to hav a safer side otherwise u'll land up scr*wing ur nu rig due to cheap PSU.



Sorry, I screwed up.    He should absolutely get DDR2 667Mhz for that kinda config. Otherwise it will surely be a bottleneck for the mobo. He should check the prices of DDR2 667Mhz, otherwise he can get the AMD config as suggested. 8) . Pal, you get the AMD based machine, that will be far better for your needs.


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 4, 2005)

> Yep you can use memory rated for any speed and it will work at its maximum speed provided that max speed is supported by your motherboard. What motherboard do you have ?


[/quote]

i am havin intel 845 533 Mhz 32 mb onboard graphic motherboard


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 4, 2005)

> Yep you can use memory rated for any speed and it will work at its maximum speed provided that max speed is supported by your motherboard. What motherboard do you have ?


[/quote]

i am havin intel 845 533 Mhz 32 mb onboard graphic motherboard


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Dec 4, 2005)

^ AFAIK, intel 845 based boards support a max of DDR 333 Mhz, but i'm not sure. Either way, no harm in going for 400Mhz DDR memory - there's not much of a price difference.



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Sorry, I screwed up. He should absolutely get DDR2 667Mhz for that kinda config. Otherwise it will surely be a bottleneck for the mobo.


DDR2 is a poor joke - the latencies on those things are pathetic ! I'm not sure higher speeds would make a difference.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 4, 2005)

Can u suggest a good budget mobo for 2800+ 64bit. 

strong onboard graphics, coz no card right now.
PCI express port, so that can be upgraded later.

edit:
The user is Fine arts student and wanna learn Photosop CS2. so suggested  not to go for card right now. right or wrong?


----------



## Siriusblack (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanx Aniruddh for the config. But I've been out of touch of the hardware past 7-8 months . Last time i heard AMD processors were generating a lotta heat. should i get an additional cooling soln. with that config


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 5, 2005)

@Siriusblack man this is all B*LLSHIT,who ever told u that AMD has a heating problem then i feel even that fellow is out of touch bout the hardware for a year,there isnt anythin as such infact intel P4 has a major heating issue.AMD is very cool and quite but juz need to get a decent PSU atleast 400w either u go for AMD or INTEL,u can go for powersafe or antec they both r very good antec is better but at the same time its more expensive.

@Crazy_Eddy thats wat i wrote that at this point of time going for a DDR2 ram is juz useless as there isnt much performance diff compared to DDR and at the same time its very expensive.DDR400MHz ram is almost equal to DDR2 533 but 667MHz DDR2 is faster then DDR400MHz but still der isnt much diff,but as he juz wanted intel with DDR2 so i suggested him to go for atleast 667MHz as its a better option.

 @ashnik pal i'll highly recommend u to go for a external gpu.so if u will b going for a external gpu u then get a ASUS K8N4-E or ASUS K8N4-E Deluxe which ever comes in ur budget.deluxe version i suggested will b more expensive as it has more features.or if u still want a chipset with decent onboard gpu then u can go for ASUS K8N-VM or MSI K8NGM-V,both has GeForce 6 graphics according to ASUS & MSI site and all the mobo i suggested has a PCIE.these mobo support 754pin as u said u want a mobo for 2800+ which is a 754pin,all 939pin proc start from 3000+.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 5, 2005)

My friend wanna buy i-ball laser mouse, but at lamington road he is getting 775/- price and 750/- at andheri. is it ok?

@aniruddh
what do u think of MSI RS480M-IL? i am thinking of finalinsing on it?
can't see MSI K8NGM-V on 
*www.msicomputer.com/product/p_list.asp?class=mb&cpu=3
also no ASUS K8N-VM on
*in.asus.com/products2.aspx?l1=3&l2=-1


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 5, 2005)

yea ofcourse u can go for MSI RS482/480 mobo its one of the largest selling mobo.its very good and hav a very decent onboard grapix.

 check this for ASUS K8N-VM *www.asus.com.tw/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=14&l3=245&model=952&modelmenu=1

 here is the link for MSI K8NGM-V *www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=701


----------



## ashnik (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks ani

BTW i have MSI KT4v mobo do u think it will accept ddr400 ram?


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 6, 2005)

yups ur mobo do support 400Mhz ram.urs is MSI VIA Apollo KT400 series mobo and it does support DDR 400MHz ram.


----------



## Siriusblack (Dec 6, 2005)

Do all 845 series mobo support ddr i have a gigabyte one and i m not sure


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 6, 2005)

^^
yes it does support DDR
but not sure abt the frequency range

not all of them support 400mhz


----------



## CyCo (Dec 6, 2005)

*PRICES*

hey guys .. finally got some prices in .... 

DEALER: ES TECH (NEAR SWARGATE,PUNE)- MR. VISHAL
PH NO: 02025520735
CONTACT NAME: VIKRANT AGARWAL

AMD Athlon 3500+ 939		           ~~ 10900   
Asus A8N-E / sli / sli-deluxe	~~ 5600/8500/9400
SEAGATE 160GB SATA		 ~~ 4450		
nvidia 6600GT 128, 256/ 6800 GT	~~ 9500/11400/20500 	
or ATI 700 PRO 128 /256		~~ 9100/11500
or ATI X800XL			~~ N/A (maybe by new year)
2GB DDR TRANSCEND (400 MHz) 	~~ 10000
LITEON Dual Layer DVD writer	~~ 3400 
Microsoft keyboard 		~~ 400
Logitech MX - 518		~~ 2650
MOUSEPAD Steelpad QcK+		~~ n/a
cabinet with 500W SMPS 		~~ 3600
17" LCD				~~ 14500 
Epson CX1500 			~~ 4200
Epson CX4700  			~~ 7600


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: PRICES*



			
				CyCo said:
			
		

> hey guys .. finally got some prices in ....
> 
> DEALER: ES TECH (NEAR SWARGATE,PUNE)- MR. VISHAL
> PH NO: 02025520735
> ...



Only one comment, it proves the fact that good radeons are indeed hard to find. Also, is 2GB really required. 1GB will be more than sufficient as of now. And also getting CRT/LCD is your choice, but CRT is recommended, both from the price point of view and the purpose which is high-end gaming.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2005)

*Configuration for multimedia and graphic designing*

Hi,

My friend has decided to upgrade his motherboard, RAM and processor and his budget is strictly 20k max. So what will be the best configuration for his budget? The usage is heavy graphic designing and multimedia. I had suggested him AMD but he also wants to view the options from Intel (dunno whay people have blind faith on Intel, not abreast with the latest technologies I guess, inspite of telling them the issues with Intel presscott, for example).

I personally feel on-board graphics will not be sufficient (I have not suggested him the same at this moment). So what graphics card should he buy too? Please note that the total should not exceed 20k max.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 7, 2005)

I was looking for a Processor,MOtherboard,HDD all under 10K.
Preferences are:
Processor AMD..
MOtherboardCI-e with onboard graphics(if there is such a combo)

I am not a avid gamer nor do i do graphic intensive work..baic dayd to day ativities with internet surfing..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2005)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> I was looking for a Processor,MOtherboard,HDD all under 10K.
> Preferences are:
> Processor AMD..
> MOtherboardCI-e with onboard graphics(if there is such a combo)
> ...



 Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Socket 939), Venice Core
 Motherboard with onboard graphics (ATI): MSI RS482M2-IL
 HDD: 80GB (Seagate or Samsung).

 It is little difficult to get all above under 10k, but these are the minimum one can get based on your specs.


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 7, 2005)

MAbey u can go for a AMD 64 2800  insted of a 3400+


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2005)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> MAbey u can go for a AMD 64 2800  insted of a 3400+



But 2800+ now is only available as 754 pin and the motherboards supporting these proccys have AGP8X slots, which is slowly becoming outdated. He wanted a motherboard with PCI-express slot and on-board graphics and so I told him about MSI RS482-M2IL.

Maybe there is a typing mistake about 3400+, I think you meant 3000+.


----------



## CyCo (Dec 7, 2005)

its true .. radeons are diff to find ..

but i think 2 GB will b good .. as my frnd has 3000+ and 1 gb ram and it still gets hung sometimes .. and i am thinkin of the LCD as my config with the 6600gt(temporary) gets me 10000 bucks saved ....

see :



AMD Athlon 3500+ 939		~~ 10900   
Asus sli-deluxe	                      ~~ 9400
SEAGATE 160GB SATA	      ~~ 4450		
nvidia XFX 6600GT  256	        ~~ 11400
2GB DDR TRANSCEND (400 MHz) 	~~ 10000
LITEON Dual Layer DVD writer	~~ 3400 
Microsoft keyboard 		~~ 400
Logitech MX - 518		~~ 2650
MOUSEPAD Steelpad QcK+		~~ n/a
cabinet with 500W SMPS 		~~ 3600
17" LCD				~~ 14500 
Epson CX4700  			~~ 7600
                            TOTAL: 78300

so i can take out the mouse and buy it with pocket money ... also i get 2500 for my old monitor ... 
what say ?


----------



## CyCo (Dec 7, 2005)

the thing is that i cant decide between A8nE A8n sli and deluxe ...

whats the diff between a8n sli and a8n sli deluxe ??

and is the only diff between a8ne and the other 2 the sli slot ???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2005)

See for yourself here:

*in.asus.com/products3.aspx?l1=3&l2=15&l3=148&slname=NVIDIA nForce4 SLI


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 8, 2005)

guyz i m thinking of upgrading my pc.rite now i have AMD64 3000+ (939),MSI RS480M2 mobo,512 DDR ram,80GB seagate baracuda.
 now i want something more powerfull which can handle high end games atleast in medium settings,my budget is around 40k for-
 1.Processor,2.Motherboard,3.Ram,4.Graphic Card,5.HDD and 6.PSU.plz suggest me what best i can get for that much amount.basically i m gonna play loads of games so want a decent gpu.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> guyz i m thinking of upgrading my pc.rite now i have AMD64 3000+ (939),MSI RS480M2 mobo,512 DDR ram,80GB seagate baracuda.
> now i want something more powerfull which can handle high end games atleast in medium settings,my budget is around 40k for-
> 1.Processor,2.Motherboard,3.Ram,4.Graphic Card,5.HDD and 6.PSU.plz suggest me what best i can get for that much amount.basically i m gonna play loads of games so want a decent gpu.



 Processor: AMD 64 3200+ Rs.7900 (for higher speeds, overclock,  )
 Motherboard Asus A8N-E Rs.5600
 RAM 512MB, and use your old 512MB, so the total is 1GB.512MB (Transcend 400Mhz will be Rs.2500, I guess)
 Graphics card Any 6800GT around 20-21k.
 I feel 80GB is enough, use your old HDD, it is getting little difficult to accomodate all these within 40k.  
 PSU Antec truepower 450W Rs.4500 (not sure, please check)

 Total will come to around 41k (1k over your specified limit, but could not manage). I guess if you get 6800GS, then you can manage all that you wanted within 40k.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 8, 2005)

i m not gonna overclock and all so i guess it better i shud get 3500+.wat u hav to say?

 its better i shud get 6800GS which is bout 5k less then 6800GT.and its decent enough.

 rite now i hav hynix so wont use it will b going for 1GB DDR 400MHz ram.

 yeah Antec 450w cost 4.5k

 yea i hav been using this HDD for more then 6 months now and hav juz used half of the space even i feel i dont need more then 80GB but as its baracud and i'll like to go for sata/sata2 HDD i thought i shud get atleast 160GB.


----------



## CyCo (Dec 8, 2005)

PART	                                              DEALER 1   DEALER 2


AMD Athlon 3500+ 939	                       10900	11600
Asus A8N-E 	                                       5600	5950
Asus A8N-E SLI 	                                     8500	--------------
Asus A8N-E SLI Deluxe	                          9400	   -------------
SEAGATE 160GB SATA	                        4450	4250
XFX 6600GT 128 MB	                          9500	6250
XFX 6600GT 256 MB	                       11400	--------------
XFX 6800 GS	                         	15250	--------------
XFX 6800 GT 	                        	20500	--------------
XFX 7800  256 MB		        --------------	25000
ATI X800XL 128 MB		       --------------	18500
2GB DDR TRANSCEND (400 MHz) 	   10000	11000
LITEON/LG Dual Layer DVD writer	       3400	3250
Microsoft keyboard 	                         400	400
Logitech MX - 518	                         2650	1900(?)
MOUSEPAD Steelpad QcK+	--------------	--------------
cabinet with 500W SMPS          	3600	1900
17" LCD	                                      14500	14500
Epson CX4700  	                          7600	      7800

#printer is compulsory . total 75k budget. ups also needed. but can buy outta pocket money if needed upto 3k .... so total can b 78k if really really needed

dealer 2 owes me a discount and i will get final price by tomo ....
but dealer 1 says that he doesnt have x800 cards and MAY get them in jan  ... i want to get the comp by 2-3 jan ...
so the ques is shd i go for

-->dealer 2 x800xl 128 and discount even tho more exp 
-->dealer 1 6800gs 128 but no x800xl even tho cheaper


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2005)

Cyco, dealer 2 looks good to me, but I dunno about the motherboard and the processor, he might be qouting a bit expensive. All the prices seem OK except the one for 7800 GT (you were referring to it, right?). Is 7800GT so cheap? Man, I must be dreaming...!!!

Anirudh, the performance of 6800GS is not bad at all. It can manage all games upto 1024X768 with most settings turned on. 6800GT which is more expensive can do the same too. The performance difference only shows in games like FEAR and Quake4.

I will refer to the PCI-express charts of winter 2005 by tomshardware.com. They have made a comprehensive list of tests on all kinds of latest graphics cards.

*www.tomshardware.com/2005/12/02/vga_charts_viii/index.html

You can search the net for other benchmarks.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks a lot buddy for the link.

 @Cyco where u r gettin XFX 6600GT 128 MB for 6250???if u r gettin for that much then get it rite now dont waste a sec


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 8, 2005)

Guys, I bought a system for my friend today. 
Have a look at the config below & tell me if I made a fair deal.   
I cost me Rs 26,000/-.
I dont have the prices of the individual components right now. I ll edit this & post them tommorow.

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 
Motherboard: MSI RS 482M2 
Ram: Transcend 512MB (400 MHz)
Hard disc: Seagate 80GB SATA 
Optical drive: Sony combo drive 
Monitor: 17" Samsung Sync Master 793s
Keyboard, Mouse: I ball combo pack
Speakers: Creative SBS 2.1 
UPS: 20 min back up (Local Brand)
Cabinet: ATX cabinet 400W SMPS 

I am buying another system around Rs 50,000/- on Monday.
I want to go with a Asus A8N-E & Leadtek 6600GT. The dealer suggests MSI K8N Neo4-F for this system.
What do you guys think? 
Asus A8N-E or MSI K8N Neo4-F ? Which is better?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> thanks a lot buddy for the link.
> 
> @Cyco where u r gettin XFX 6600GT 128 MB for 6250???if u r gettin for that much then get it rite now dont even wait for a sec



Seems a typing mistake.   I think he was entering the numbers from the numpad, and 6 and 9 are so close on top of the other.   I think it will be 9250.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 8, 2005)

well the above config looks very decent except for few things.u shud hav gone for 160GB HDD as the price diff between 80 and 160 is not much,instead of that iball u shud hav gone for logitech i feel.other stuffs is preety good.
 Asus A8NE & MSI K8N NEO4 Platinum both r very good boards.they r almost the same except for the rates as MSI is more expensive.choice is ur both r good,better get A8NE.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 9, 2005)

@cyco 
Cyco where u r gettin XFX 6600GT 128 MB for 6250??
buy one for me too, for my address mail me ur's.
I am serious.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 9, 2005)

Cyco will clear that thing but i feel that price is for 6600nu bcoz its just not possible 6600GT for 6.2k.if its true then even i'll like to hav 2 cards even i m very much serious.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Dec 9, 2005)

I am going to Lamington road this weekend or the next for getting an upgrade.  This is the my current PC config:

P4 1.7G
Asrock 845 mobo
1GB DDR RAM
XFX GeForce FX 5200 128 MB
40 GB HDD

Have 25K with me and since latest games dont run or slugisshly run on my PC, I am planning to upgrade 3 components : Proc, Mobo and graphic card.  Will upgrade other components later.
Getting this upgrade mainly for gaming but I have 100s of applications with only Intel Pentium support.  So I will have to stick to a Intel Pentium Processor.  But if you could give +ve of AMD I will like to hear that too.  

I have the price for the graphic card XFX Geforce 6600GT  256Mb at 9500 which I intend to buy.  Perhaps this fits it my budget.  Is there a better one than this at the price of 10k.  Any Ati card ?  Dont know about Ati cards much.  Have been  a Nvidia loyalist since they are the recommended and tested cards for every second game that comes out.
Do Ati cards have good support too ?  *Please mention the manufacuterer names* eg XFX etc

Please suggest processor and mobo config with manufacturer names with approx prices.  Does 3Ghz and 3.2 Ghz have different architectures ? Which mobo should i go for ? 915 or 945 or ....?  Does 3Ghz fit on a 945.  Will it cost me much.  Is there much of a price difference between 3Ghz and cpus above 3Ghz ?  _Will the 3Ghz processor have a good enuf life.  Or will it get old in 6 months gaming wise_
*Also I have 1GB DDR ram now.  Will it work on the these motherboards*

_Whoa ! Lots of questions.  Please reply soon if possible since I may go for the upgrade tomorrow itself._

Thanks in advance.[/b]


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

well ur choice depends how strictly u wanna stick to Budget

firstly i think u r spot on with ur choice for the GFX card
think no more
XFX geforce 6600gt is the best bet

now the processor,
i would always suggest goin for an AMD
coz u have ur reservations here is my pic for intel in the 15k range 

INTEL P4 3.0ghz (lga 775)
Rs 9500

Mercury 915gvm
Rs 4800


as the procs go there isnt much diff between the 3.0 and 3.2 procs


but i advise u to think abt AMD
this the combo
AMD athlon64 3200+ (939 pin)
Rs 10500

ASUS k8n-e
Rs 5500

the above combo will beat intel on any given day
and moreover u will also get the 64 bit support with this combo !!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 9, 2005)

Vijay, I think the 3200+ is a lot cheaper these days, somewhere in the range of 8000, for 11000, you can get 3500+.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 9, 2005)

man i agree with others better go for AMD instead of that junk(intel).AMD is far better then intel for gaming and is more VFM.

  as u hav a budget of 20k so i'll suggest u to go for AMD64 3000+(939) with Asus A8NE this is a gr8 combo and will fit in ur budget.and as u hav already decided get a 6600GT card Leadtek(recommended) or XFX.

 3000+ and Asus A8NE combo will cost u 12k.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2005)

Athlon64 3000+ venice E3 & E6 cores are no longer manufactured, old used need not worry at all, 

the new stepping is E4 core, look for that


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Dec 9, 2005)

Will switching over to AMD render any of existing hardware unusable.  Nobody has answered *my queries about the RAM*.  Plz help.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2005)

I hear people always say, AMD is good, AMD is better then Intel, of course it is, but when it comes to chipsets, Intel still rocks, their chipsets are least quirky & most stable

What we should under stand that most of the people out there don't buy an add in graphics card with their system, they buy onboard video based motherboard, with the option to buy a gfx card later. For this they only have a 3 choices

1) ATI Chipset with DirectX 9c based onboard gfx, for this the RS480 chipset is available, but ATI chipsets as a chipset are not that performance oriented compared to Nforce or even highest end VIA or SiS chipset, believe me, try benching for CPU specific benchmarks, & U will find out, also the drivers are quite big, but the good thing is they are also not too buggy & hardly need regular updates. Besides ATI chipset is also available for Intel

2) NVIDIA Nforce 4 variants, this chipset is good, but without onboard gfx, so it is again out of the regular buyer choice question, sure it's really good for gaming, but u also have to buy at least a Rs 3000 graphics card with it, as it has no support for AGP

3) Geforce 6100/6150, Just released, about 2 months ago, & by far the most balanced chipset for value category, infect a perfect companion to go for even if U r making a system for high end gaming, as it is basically a Nforce 4 ultra chip + Geforce 6200 level graphics capability slapped in one package, with an option to add a PCI-E based gfx card later, but so far their is hardly any major manufacturer with full ATX motherboard, there are 3 motherboards for this chipset available in India

 Asus A8N-VM CSM
 MSI K8NGM2
 Gigabyte GA-K8N51PVMT

However other then the Asus, rest are hard to find, but if u can find one, get one, as I said all these are MicroATX motherboards, so if u can live with 2 PCI slots, then only buy this.

4) VIA/SiS, these chipsets are although less popular, but these are very strong, although not in onboard gfx department, it's still DirectX 7 based, so if U are buying a Gfx card, at the time of purchasing a PC then u can also get these if the price is right. If u can find a motherboard with VIA K8M890 chipset, then go for it, it got solid S3 graphics, which is good even for light gaming, & enough to run windows Vista along with hardware video acceleration (as mentioned by VIA)

I right now, hardly recommend the Asus A8N-E rev.2 motherboard for High end system, if u are also buying a gfx card, else anyone of the 3 above mentioned Geforce 6100/6150 based motherboards, although be warned that there are only 2 PCI slots, although the onboard audio is Intel HD audio based, 7.1 channel, they are good enough for everyone out there, even support OpenAL with creative OpenAL drivers installed, so they are better then SB live anyway, but not better then Audigy 2 or X-fi, as they are complete hardware based

One thing to add that AMD has stopped the production of Athlon64 3000+ at all, now the lowest CPU U can find in that range is Athlon64 3200+ E6 or E4 core, however there is still enough stock for A64 3000+ in the market. U can identify the new core by the Processar number as ADA3200CGBOX, notice they will be labled CG


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> Vijay, I think the 3200+ is a lot cheaper these days, somewhere in the range of 8000, for 11000, you can get 3500+.




the price quoted was frm e-bay
obviously local markets for much less !!!


----------



## CyCo (Dec 9, 2005)

sorry ... that price was for 6600 not 6600 GT ...

and my dealer 1 managed to get me a x800xl for 17900 ...

so now my possible configs are ... 

if my dad allows me to get from 2 dealers then this other one has told me that he has an LCD 1 week old which someone wants to return .... 
so ill get that (so 14500 - 2000 for old - 2500 for current = 10k) otherwise ill get from dealer 1 at 12k(14.5k - 2.5k for old)


config 1(6600 gt)	
AMD Athlon 3500+ 939	10900
Asus A8N-E 	5600
SEAGATE 160GB SATA	4450
XFX 6600GT 256 MB	11400
2GB DDR TRANSCEND (400 MHz) 	10000
LITEON/LG Dual Layer DVD writer	3400
Microsoft keyboard 	400
Logitech MX - 518	2650
cabinet with 500W SMPS 	3600
Epson CX4700  	7600
UPS	2000
17" LCD	10000
	72000

config 2	
AMD Athlon 3500+ 939	10900
Asus A8N-E 	5600
SEAGATE 160GB SATA	4450
ATI X800XL 128 MB	17900
2GB DDR TRANSCEND (400 MHz) 	10000
LITEON/LG Dual Layer DVD writer	3400
Microsoft keyboard 	400
Logitech MX - 518	2650
cabinet with 500W SMPS 	3600
Epson CX4700  	7600
UPS	2000
LCD(from razzaq)	10000
	78500

config 3 (all frm dealer 1)	
AMD Athlon 3500+ 939	10900
Asus A8N-E 	5600
SEAGATE 160GB SATA	4450
ATI X800XL 128 MB	17900
1.5GB DDR TRANSCEND (400 MHz) 	7500
LITEON/LG Dual Layer DVD writer	3400
Microsoft keyboard 	400
Logitech MX - 518	2650
cabinet with 500W SMPS 	3600
Epson CX4700  	7600
UPS	2000
17" LCD	12000
	78000

remember i have abt 4k in my pocket so i think ill get the keyboard and mouse later on .... with my money ... and my budget is strictly 75k !!


for those who feel that i shd get the 6600gt for 12k and not my x800xl check my earlier post on the comparison (THO MY FRIEND IS BUGGIN ME NOW SAYIN THAT the GT has pixel shader which is more imp? and i shd go for the 6800gs instead??)

im saving on the SLI board as well as i discovered that i hafta put the exact same graphics card and that is really not possible again ...

also, the LCD .. someone told me that tho LCD is good for watchin movs and all the thing is that games LAG on it ?? (especially CounterStrike) .. does that happen ??? pls tell me asap as i have to finalise with this guy on monday ...

any comments abt the ups as i havent talked to him abt it yet ... 
and i do wanna ask him why the cabinet is so exp ...

ciao


----------



## CyCo (Dec 9, 2005)

@Tommy Vercetti

1 gb ram will cost u between 4800 and 5000 for transcend .. u can save upto 400 bucks if u get hynix , tho u shd go for transcend ... also try to get kingston or corsair .. they're even better than transcend but diff to find ... 

6600gt 256 mb is a steal at 9500 .. get it .. coz the price i have for that is 11500, 128mb given to me is at 9500

go in for AMD as it ROCKS and is the best especially for someone who games .. combine it with ur GT and rock ...


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 9, 2005)

yea everythin seems fine except for the GPU & DVD-RW,800XL is very good but i'll suggest u to go for 6800GS which shud come around 16k.dont go for LG drive better get a Sony or Benq DVD-RW.


----------



## CyCo (Dec 10, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> yea everythin seems fine except for the GPU & DVD-RW,800XL is very good but i'll suggest u to go for 6800GS which shud come around 16k.dont go for LG drive better get a Sony or Benq DVD-RW.



check the diff @ my prev post a few pages back between ati vs nvidia

its gud to buy nvidia if ur budget is arnd 10 but if more, go for ATI


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 10, 2005)

its all up to u no doubt that X800XL is a very good card but i juz suggested 6800GS which is bout 2k less expensive and at the same time even it is a very good performer so juz for an option if u r tight on budget.6800GS and X800XL is almost the same i guess performance wise may b X800XL is slightly better.


----------



## CyCo (Dec 10, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> its all up to u no doubt that X800XL is a very good card but i juz suggested 6800GS which is bout 2k less expensive and at the same time even it is a very good performer so juz for an option if u r tight on budget.6800GS and X800XL is almost the same i guess performance wise may b X800XL is slightly better.



see this

name pipelines coreclock memclock membus memband cost

x800xl 16 400Mhz 500 Mhz 256bits 32 GB/s 18k

6600gt 8 500Mhz 500 Mhz 128bits 16GB/s 10k 

6800    12 325MHz  350MHz  256-bits 22.40GB/s  ??

6800gt 16 350MHz 500MHz 256-bits 32.00GB/s 20k 

u decide which 1 is better ... gs wd obviously b between gt and normal ... so ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2005)

XFX has introduced the XFX 6800GS XXX edition, which is a overclocked edition of the 6800GS & it matches the 6800GT in performance, but at a far less cost, look for this one too


----------



## Reena (Dec 10, 2005)

HI its good to be here I am new here...can anyone plz give a good detail  complete configuration for intel based pc..50k buget..in detail completely with price mentioned...I need it today plz..as I wanna get a new pc as soon as I can...also wht is the price of pentium D 830 processor and 955XBK motherbrd and are they worth buying are they good? or should I go for 945 motherbrd also should i go for intel mother board or..plz can anyone help..I want the best I can get..


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 10, 2005)

^^
i suggest u think abt AMD

please check these links to make a choice

for the list of prices of various products
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11272

for the hardware contact list
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19005


and the check the first few pages of this thread for the config details !!!


----------



## CyCo (Dec 11, 2005)

can ne1 pls tell me whether playing games on an LCD makes a diff to ur FPS .. pls tell me by monday morning as i have to go and order my comp then ... ty


----------



## aryayush (Dec 11, 2005)

I asked this question to Agent 001 but I do not think he will reply me by eMail. Therefore, can anyone please answer me regarding this:

I have a Intel Pentium IV 1.7 GHz processor, 256 MB of DDR RAM, a 40 GB hard drive, CD-RW and CD-R, 15" Samtron CRT monitor, two ordinary
speakers, iBall optical mouse and ikey internet and multimedia keyboard. I also have a nVidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 Pro graphics card.
Pretty low configuration. Now, my brother wants to play some good games and I have to upgrade it. Can you suggest me the cheapest upgrade for a no-frills machine which gives decent FPS rates for games such as EA SPORTS FIFA 2005, Brian Lara International Cricket 2005, etc.? I have no intention of playing games such as Quake 4, etc.
Thank you!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 11, 2005)

for ur config u should be able those games on ur machine

and by the way u didnt mention ur mobo !!!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 11, 2005)

No, I cannot play EA SPORTS FIFA 2005 and Grand Theft Auto - Vice City runs so slowly even on the lowest resolution.
BTW, what is a 'mobo'?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 11, 2005)

mobo = motherboard


----------



## aryayush (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually, I am in Kolkata and my PC is in Siliguri. So I cannot check the motherboard. It is from Mercury though.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 11, 2005)

ok then go for an 128 mb geforce 5700 card
will cost abt 2500 bucks

or maybe u should upgrade ur RAM to 512 mb


----------



## LordDJ (Dec 11, 2005)

Planning on upgrading. How much do you ppl think this will sell off for in Pune?

PII 866MHz
810e mobo
256MB @ 133MHz
40GB HDD x 2 (one still under warranty)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 11, 2005)

PII 866 or PIII 866?


----------



## LordDJ (Dec 11, 2005)

hehe PIII dude!

Btw how do u play civIII??? I've been going nuts for the past hour??


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 11, 2005)

LordDJ said:
			
		

> Planning on upgrading. How much do you ppl think this will sell off for in Pune?
> 
> PII 866MHz
> 810e mobo
> ...



maybe 8k would be a good deal
who would buy tht


----------



## CyCo (Dec 11, 2005)

CAN ANYONE PLS TELL ME ABT THE LCD !!!

WOOHOO ... where are all u guys , digitizzed and aniruddh ??


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 11, 2005)

LCD = liquid crystal display     

wat do what to know abt them ????


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 11, 2005)

configuration is:
p-4 2.26 GHz (533 MHz FSB)
intel 845 (32 mb onboard)
512 mb DDr(266 MHz)
NO AGP SLOT  

pls suggest an upgrade(without changin my processor) so as to play games like doom3 , hl2, splinter cell series, POP series, far cry and similar games,i dont have any problem playing games @ 640x480 or 800x600 resolutions.

BUDGET 12-15K


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 11, 2005)

@Cyco: sorry for not replying earlier. Please see this:

*compreviews.about.com/od/multimedia/a/CRTvsLCD.htm

I googled as "CRT vs. LCD". You can also browse more results from the google search results. I feel LCD's are just for show. Those who have money to burn and want some sleek looking desktops and computer tables opt for LCD. They are not good for gaming, and also they are damn expensive. A 17" flat CRT will be a great investment. This is my personal opinion.

@Paul_007: It seems that if you want to keep the motherboard, you have to opt for socket 478 motherboards, which seem quite outdated. You also have to opt for a AGP 8X graphics card, and not a PCI-express one, which is the way of the future. This is because socket 478 motherboards only support AGP cards. Your rig will not be future proof.

Anyway, here is one option:

Motherboard: Intel D865GBF with AGP 8X slot.
Graphics card: XFX 6600 AGP.
RAM: 512MB 400Mhz.

This should come within your budget.

If you could also exchange your old motherboard and RAM then you might also get around 1.5k (not sure), which you can utilise for buying another 256MB RAM. But do not consider this as a sureshot option.


----------



## comrade (Dec 12, 2005)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> configuration is:
> p-4 2.26 GHz (533 MHz FSB)
> intel 845 (32 mb onboard)
> 512 mb DDr(266 MHz)
> ...



ok...here is an option

GA-K8N51GMF-9 Motherboard - 4.4 K
AMD 64 3000+ - 5.8 K

with the motherboard u will get integrated 6200 (enought to play all the games at fairly decent resolution) + SATA II + firewire +gigabit lan + 7.1 Audio + PCI express slot if u need to upgrade ur graphics card later.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 12, 2005)

@Comrade: Well, he said he wanted to upgrade without changing the processor and you suggested a new processor?!


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 12, 2005)

> @Paul_007: It seems that if you want to keep the motherboard, you have to opt for socket 478 motherboards, which seem quite outdated. You also have to opt for a AGP 8X graphics card, and not a PCI-express one, which is the way of the future. This is because socket 478 motherboards only support AGP cards. Your rig will not be future proof.
> 
> Anyway, here is one option:
> 
> ...



thnx 4 reply , pls tell me 2 things is the grafix card which u have suggested
128mb or 256 mb and isn.t my processor compatible with 915 chipset based mobo?


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 12, 2005)

> ok...here is an option
> 
> GA-K8N51GMF-9 Motherboard - 4.4 K
> AMD 64 3000+ - 5.8 K
> ...



ur option is also good, actually i said that i dont want to change my procc cause i thought it will exceed my budget but if it is within my budget then i wont mind.

but i.ve heard that there are heating  and  pc shutting down probs with AMD proc , is it true?
if not then this is good option as i can have PCI X card later on.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 12, 2005)

@Paul_007: The 6600 I suggested was 256MB. Here is another option

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Motherboard: MSI RS 482M2-IL (Integrated ATI graphics)
RAM: 512MB DDR 400Mhz

This should also come in your budget, and it will allow you to play on resolutions upto 800X600 with some details off. Plus this board has an extra PCI-express slot so that if you want to add a graphics card later, you can do so. This will be somewhat future proof with more options. So you can add a 6600 256MB later, if you wish.


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 12, 2005)

> @Paul_007: The 6600 I suggested was 256MB. Here is another option
> 
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> Motherboard: MSI RS 482M2-IL (Integrated ATI graphics)
> ...



yeah i am satisfied with this configuration 
but wat about the heating and pc shutting down problem with AMD processor .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 12, 2005)

The heating issues have been discussed time and again in this forum. These are all myth, people with little knowledge of the latest hardware trends are spreading this false notion. Actually there is a heating issue with the Pentium-4 presscotts. They tend to get overheated when on considerable load. I can assure you that there is no such problem with the present AMD 64-bit processors. Granted, these were problems with the previous generation proccys but now it has been solved.

They run great and offer great value for money.


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 12, 2005)

AAg!i have had it..
My dealer is now giving my a ASUS A8N-E only along with a AMD X2 processor only!(which costs ~~16 ,500)instead of a AMD 64 300+
HE is givig this 3000+  processor only with ASUS K8N-MX(which doesnt support PCI-E arch.)
He has also said he wud avoid the MSI motherboards as they are incompatible with AMD pro.So my choice of MSI RS-482 is out!
What do i doo??

PS:is the deltapage site down??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 12, 2005)

I think you are referring to AMD 3800+ X2, because 4200+ X2 costs around 26.5k. Anyway, if you want dual core then get it alongwith A8N-E, maybe from another dealer, otherwise get the 3000+. It seems that your present dealer is not technically sound, or he is trying to cover for his deficiencies in stock.

Who told that MSI motherboards are incompatible with AMD processors? MSI RS 482M2-IL is one of the most popular boards on the AMD platform. You can check their website www.msi-computer.com for more info.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot, Vijay. The whole upgrade you suggested would cost me around Rs. 3,000 if I return my present graphics card. Quite reasonable.

What is the cost of 512 MB DDR2 RAM, BTW?


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 12, 2005)

it shud cost u some where around 3k + -.


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 12, 2005)

Suggest me a good alternative to the ASUS A8N-E. 
There seems to be a severe shortage of this mobo here in Hyderabad. 
The MSI K8N NEO4 Platinum is costly compared to the A8N-E. 

The MSI RS 482M2-IL costs Rs 4250/-. Is this price correct?
How about using this mobo with a 6600GT?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 12, 2005)

^^
that price is correct
infact on the lower side

and using it with a 6600gt would be awesome

but if u r goin for an external GFX then invest money on the onboard graphics of tht board

try findin alternatives with no board graphics(with a pcie slot ) and additional features


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 12, 2005)

exactly if u wont go for external gpu then its the best,but as u said u r gonna put a gpu then better get a mobo without onboard grapix with more features.

 price is absolutely rite.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Dec 12, 2005)

I need help in deciding motherboard for my pc 

My dealer got MSI K8N Neo4 SLI-FI....is there a motherboard like that? 

I searched and found one MSI K8N SLI-FI 

Is MSI K8N Neo4 SLI-FI and MSI K8N SLI-FI the same ? 

does MSI K8N SLI-FI and MSI K8N Neo4 PLATINUM/SLI got same features ?


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, my requirement is a good mobo to run an AMD 64 3200+ with a Leadtek 6600GT.
The A8N-E, as i said is not available here. So suggest me an alternative.
Any idea how much the MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum costs?
I dont need the SLI version of this board.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 12, 2005)

^^^

how abt the winfast nf4k8mc
costs abt 4000 bucks (not sure abt its availability in HYD)


Hmm
the MSI platinum looks kool check this link
*www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=637

and the price is abt 6.5k
( available at CTC)


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the help Vijay.

Priced at 6.5k its a little costly when compared to the A8N-E.
Well I have decided on ASUS A8N-E or MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum. 
Now which one should I prefer? 
Have a look at these links & help me choose one.

*www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=637

*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=455&l1=3&l2=15&l3=171


----------



## CyCo (Dec 12, 2005)

pls give prices for 17" 19" and 21" flatscreens asap ...
and which 1s are the best like the acer 1 digitized suggested ......

the reason im hesitating for LCD is only becoz i read that it blurs for any other resolution than the one it is optimized for AND HENCE GAMES LAG ..
i have 12k to spare for monitor in my config .. so which 1 ?? 17" LCD or FLATscreen which i can get for 12g ??

pls reply asap as am finalisin config ..

ty dudes


----------



## guitarfreak (Dec 12, 2005)

*Socket 754 vs 939*

1) I wanted to get a MSI 480 + AMD 64 3000+ (Sochet 939) from my computer vendor based on advice from this forum but he recommends the same motherboard and processor but with socket 754 which is cheaper by about 1k. Is it a good decision to go for Socket 754?

2) Which monitor is better LG 17' CRT or Samsung 17' 793s? From my perception LG is better as it has a wider display area and better color combination when compared to Samsung. Also my friend's Samsung display seems to move up and down -maybe due to inapprpriate magnetic shielding. Give me ur opinion please as most people on this forum seem to prefer Samsung.

3)Also ur opinion on LG DVD Writer as the Sony DVDwriter of the same speed is 4000 when compared to LG which is 3300.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 12, 2005)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help Vijay.
> 
> Priced at 6.5k its a little costly when compared to the A8N-E.
> Well I have decided on ASUS A8N-E or MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum.
> ...



ok after checkin both the links
i think they go hand in hand
but u said ASUS wasnt available
if it is then go for it coz its cheaper by a 1000 bucks
and moreover it gives additional Bios tweakin featureswhich is obviously our area of interest !!!      

but if it is not available then the MSI board is a good alternative

wat abt the winfast board is it avilable in HYD ???
i think it offers grt features for 4000 bucks!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 12, 2005)

@guitarfreak: If you get socket 754, then the board will have AGP 8X slot, which will be quite outdated. Socket 939 boards are the way of the future as they have PCI-express slot for you to add the latest graphics cards.


----------



## guitarfreak (Dec 12, 2005)

@digitised: The vendor did tell me it has a PCI express slot . Also check out this link, this seems to be a new motherboard

*www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=682

Apart from PCI express is there any other advantage for the socket 939.

Also opinion on RS482vsRS480


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 12, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> wat abt the winfast board is it avilable in HYD ???
> i think it offers grt features for 4000 bucks!!!



Not sure about the Winfast board. 
Any specific model number?
I am going to CTC tommorow & I ll find out.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah the model is

winfast nf4k8mc
cost= Rs 4000
939 pin - ATX
nforce4
PCIE-x
24 pin power supply


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 12, 2005)

guitarfreak said:
			
		

> @digitised: The vendor did tell me it has a PCI express slot . Also check out this link, this seems to be a new motherboard
> 
> *www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=682
> 
> ...



goin for a 939 pin will give u some edge on proc intensive applications

but i dont think digitized was right
the 754 mobo's have pcie support

so it is for u to decide which pin to go for
i suggest the 939 coz it is cost effective
and for the mobo
go for the MSI rs480m2-il (939 pin)
cost = 4500 bucks

go for LG in terms of the monitor

and Sony or more preferably Benq for the DVD riter !!!


----------



## comrade (Dec 12, 2005)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> > ok...here is an option
> >
> > GA-K8N51GMF-9 Motherboard - 4.4 K
> > AMD 64 3000+ - 5.8 K
> ...



its better to get rid of old processor/mobo.
and the motherboard i have suggested @ anytime better than MSI Rs480 bcoz the one i advised is based on nforce4 chipset, prob best for amd procs and the integrated nvidia 6200 GPU is superior than ati GPU.

rite now iam using Athlon XP 2600+ throughbed core(much older). it runs @ 60-70C but never hangs. I suppose AMD 64 shud run around 40C so there shud be no heating issue. I had a plan to go for 6600 GPU for my 8x agp with some 8k money. But convinced now to go for an cpu/mobo with pci x so that i can upgrade it later on, prob next year with much more powerful GPu instead of upgrading a dated agp technology.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 13, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> guitarfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I will have to check which socket 754 motherboards have a PCI-express slot.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 13, 2005)

there are mobo with PCIe for 754 soc.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Dec 13, 2005)

I need help in deciding motherboard for my pc 

My dealer got MSI K8N Neo4 SLI-FI....is there a motherboard like that? 

I searched and found one MSI K8N SLI-FI 

Is MSI K8N Neo4 SLI-FI and MSI K8N SLI-FI the same ? 

does MSI K8N SLI-FI and MSI K8N Neo4 PLATINUM/SLI got same features ?


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 13, 2005)

Guys, I bought a system for my friend today. 
Have a look at it & tell me your views on it.
Budget was strictly around Rs.50,000
This is not for a serious gamer. 
Its only for playing occasional games, hence the LCD monitor & the Leadtek 6600 non GT.

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ ... Rs.5650 
Motherboard: ASUS A8N-E ... Rs.6150 
Ram: Transcend 512MB * 2 (400 MHz) ... Rs.4100
Hard disc: Seagate 80GB SATA ... Rs.2850
Graphics card: Leadtek 6600 256MB ... Rs.5600
Floppy drive: ... Rs.250
Optical drive: Sony DVD RW ... Rs.2900
                    Sony DVD Drive ... Rs.1300  	

Monitor: 17" LCD Sony SDMS75A ... Rs.14600 
( It has a response time of 12ms & I know about the Samsung 713N, but this thing looked better when fixed up & comes with an On Site Warranty, includes backlight and 3 year ZERO DEAD PIXEL Warranty)

Keyboard,Mouse: Microsoft ... Rs.1700
Speakers: Creative Inspire 5.1 ... Rs.4100
UPS: APC 500 VA ... Rs.1900
Cabinet: iBall ... Rs.1300

Total cost Rs 52,000/- 

Post your comments


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 13, 2005)

^^
a DVD riter and a DVD drive why ???
and sony is not my choice
Benq or LiteOn would hav been better

and the response time of the LCD should have 8ms
(i still prefer the 19 inch CRT to save the moolah !!!)

u could hav saved the 1300 bucks on the DVD drive for a 3200+ instead
in any case u crossed the not so strict 50k barrier

Overall a good choice for 50k

if i am eligible to rate it i would give 8.5 on 10


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 13, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> ^^
> a DVD riter and a DVD drive why ???


The system usage involves frequent CD-CD writing jobs.. hence both drives.


			
				vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> and the response time of the LCD should have 8ms
> (i still prefer the 19 inch CRT to save the moolah !!!)


If it were for a gamer the 19" CRT would be great, it costs around 11k.
The warranty thing & my opinion towards the Sony brand attracted me towards it.


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Dec 14, 2005)

Plz suggest a 15" LCD Monitor waround 10-12k


----------



## demolition (Dec 14, 2005)

hey anybody knows which geforce 6600 series card support OpenGl 2.0


----------



## roydon (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey tech junkies, need to shed some light on the latest prices for these parts.Really need to get this by christmas.Tell me the lowest price you can get for these parts at Lamington.

AMD Athlon64 3000+(939,Venice)
ASUS A8N-E Mobo 
Kingston 512MB*2 DDR400
A Good PSU of 400W (Maybe a good cabinet with true 400W PSU-Names please 
And the most important part of all - The cheapest *6800 GS* card available.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 14, 2005)

AMD Athlon64 3000+=6.5k
ASUS A8N-E Mobo=5.5k
Kingston 512MB*2 DDR400 =5k
 u can go either of psu Antec/powersafe 400w=3.4k/1.4k
XFX 6800GS=15k.


----------



## CyCo (Dec 14, 2005)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> Guys, I bought a system for my friend today.
> Have a look at it & tell me your views on it.
> Budget was strictly around Rs.50,000
> This is not for a serious gamer.
> ...





go in for viewsonic 17" LCD . same price.. response time 8 ms
microsoft keyboard and mouse shdnt b so exp . i bought the mouse (black optical) for arnd 550 a yr back ...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 14, 2005)

^^
i cant imagine a 50k PC with a 80gb HDD
i would have preferred for larger disks
maybe 200gb ....


albiet personal choice i suppose ....


----------



## roydon (Dec 14, 2005)

I heard that the VIP PSU dont supply the true 400W.Is that true?
ALso the XFX6800GS price,is it the XXX version or Extreme Edition??


----------



## roydon (Dec 14, 2005)

Forgot to mention if anyone  can suggest a good cabinet which comes with a good 400W PSU upto 2.5K.
Thanxxxxx.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2005)

take a vip cabinet..but make sure u don't take its power supply and put a powersafe 400W PSU....vip and powersafe both are by kunhar...but the PSU in cabinets are of no match to that sold separately....powersafe is best that u can get after antec...though the difference between antec and powersafe both in terms of quality and price is huge...


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2005)

hello ,
am lukin to go 4  a new comp!!
so i hv made this config. plz comment on this,and pleeeaaasssee also tell the respective prices of the components i have selected!!

Processor : AMD Athlon 64 FX-55/53 or AMD Athlon 64 4000+

Motherboard : ASUS A8N-E or MSI RS480M2-IL

Graphics card : XFX Geforce 6600 GT 256MB/128Mb or MSI Rx 1300 Pro 256 MB. or GAINWARD GeForce 6200 256 MB

HDD- HITACHI ULTRASTAR (73 GB)

RAM- 512 X 2 (400 Mhz)

Monitor - plz suggest a gud and cheap  17 inch monitor!!

mouse- i BALL 

keyboard-Microsoft

Optical drive -Samsung DVD RW

 & please suggest a gud ups,cabinet and a pair of speakers!!!!!!

  
so plz help me out plz!![/b]


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 15, 2005)

*PLEASE HELP ME OUT WITH MY CONFIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hello ,
am lukin to go 4  a new comp!!
so i hv made this config. plz comment on this,and pleeeaaasssee also tell the respective prices of the components i have selected!!

Processor : AMD Athlon 64 FX-55/53 or AMD Athlon 64 4000+

Motherboard : ASUS A8N-E or MSI RS480M2-IL

Graphics card : XFX Geforce 6600 GT 256MB/128Mb or MSI Rx 1300 Pro 256 MB. or GAINWARD GeForce 6200 256 MB

HDD- HITACHI ULTRASTAR (73 GB)

RAM- 512 X 2 (400 Mhz)

Monitor - plz suggest a gud and cheap  17 inch monitor!!

mouse- i BALL 

keyboard-Microsoft

Optical drive -Samsung DVD RW

 & please suggest a gud ups,cabinet and a pair of speakers!!!!!!

  
so plz help me out plz!![/b]


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 15, 2005)

go for the asus mobo coz u r addin a external GFX card

the procs u have put are high end ones
make sure u needs do defend the booty u spend
i would rather go for a 3200+ or a 3500+

on the GFX card
depends on the budget and the type of games u wanna play
6600gt can play all the games at good fps

i suggest goin for a larger harddisk

17 inch monitor
CRT --  LG or Samsung
LCD -- samsung 

for the dvd riter i suggest LiteOn

UPS=APC with avr

cabinet=iball with atleasta 450 watt PW supply

speakers= creative 2.1

surf through this thread for further info

and u will find the prices of almost all products in this thread only

and for more info on prices 
check this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11272&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 16, 2005)

u guyz r makin my mouth water...i wish i could get a system like that.....


----------



## ashnik (Dec 17, 2005)

a friend needs an AGP 8X card whithin 4K. plz suggest


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2005)

hmm, Geforce 6200 non ultra with 128 MB RAM should suffice, look for gigabyte or Palit


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 18, 2005)

why AMD processors considered better in gaming than intel ones even though their clock speeds and FSB are less than those of intel processors?


----------



## CyCo (Dec 20, 2005)

@digitized 
YES ! finally got the final config .. ordered and done ...

AMD Athlon 3500+ 939	        10900
Asus A8N-E 	                       5600
SEAGATE 160GB SATA 2	      4800
ATI X800XL 256 MB PCI-E       17750
2GB DDR RAM 400Mhz Tran    10000
LITEON DVD writer	          3400
Microsoft keyboard 	           400
Logitech MX - 518	            2650
cabinet with 500W SMPS 	        3600
Epson CX4700  	                    7600
600 VA POWERCOM UPS          2000
17" LCD Viewsonic	           14500
TOTAL :                                 83200
discounted :                           79872
old monitor exchange -2500:   77372

Comments : 
LCD has 8ms response time .. excellent for gaming which requires below 12ms .. 
the SMPS looks SEXY ! blue coloured see thru .. with silver and blue cables ... 
The delivery will be done on 2 jan , 2006
More details then ...

THANKS U ALL ... WOULDNT HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE W/O U !!!
 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool man, now when you get that beast of a machine, do not forget to post the benchmark scores, particularly the 3d Mark03 and 3d Mark 05 scores. You are my new best friend, congratulations.8)

Am I saying too much, but it is at par with some of the Alienwares and the Falcon Northwests out there...8)


----------



## earthen61 (Dec 21, 2005)

i am planning 2 upgrade my mobo & processor.refering 2 ur great post,does da Asus A8N-E mobo hav decent onboard graphics?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 21, 2005)

A8N-E does not have onboard graphics. It has a separate PCI-express slot. If you want onboard graphics then MSI RS482M2-IL is the excellent choice. 8)  It has a separate PCI-express slot too if you want to add a separate graphics card later and disable the onboard display. 8)


----------



## comrade (Dec 21, 2005)

do consdier Gigabyte GA-K8N51GMF-9 that offers very much the same graphics performance as MSI RS482M2-IL but @ a relatively lower price 

Gigabyte GA-K8N51GMF-9     
SATA II                              
Gigabit LAN                          
8.1 HD Audio                        
Nforce4 chipset(probably      
the best for AMD)
Supports overclocking via    
BIOS
Price - 4.4K

MSI RS482M2-IL
 SATA I
10/100 LAN
5.1 Audio
ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 (RS482) Chipset
Price - 4.8K


----------



## CyCo (Dec 22, 2005)

i have the option of getting x1300 pro also ....

but i didnt opt for it as :

x800xl:
256 bit
clock sp: 400Mhz
mem sp: 500Mhz
mem bandwidth  : 32 GB/s
vetical/pixel pipe: 6/16


x1300 pro:
128 bit
clock sp: 500Mhz
mem sp: 400Mhz
mem bandwidth  : 12.8 GB/s
vetical/pixel pipe: 5/12


i was right to reject it na ??


----------



## CyCo (Dec 22, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> Cool man, now when you get that beast of a machine, do not forget to post the benchmark scores, particularly the 3d Mark03 and 3d Mark 05 scores. You are my new best friend, congratulations.8)
> 
> Am I saying too much, but it is at par with some of the Alienwares and the Falcon Northwests out there...8)



tell me how exactly to benchmark and will do ....

its much better as i checked out the alienware site yesterday ...
and they are making u pay through your nose for a simple machine ...

i think like 512 SD RAM , amd 3000+, etcetc for 1500$ aka 'my budget'

i got a sexy cabinet .. VIP 1122 check it out ...

*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/images/vip-1122.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, for starters, you can download the trial versions of the two 3d mark programs from www.futuremark.com and leave all options at default for benchmarking. For other desktop applications I have no idea. Maybe you can google and find out. Also find out how to benchmark through Farcry, HL2 and FEAR.

For Doom3, you start the game, you bring the console up by 'CTRL+ALT+~' and then type 'timedemo demo1' and enter.

Benchmarking is off-topic of this thread, so if you want I can start a thread in the 'Gamerz' section.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Dec 22, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> its much better as i checked out the alienware site yesterday ...
> and they are making u pay through your nose for a simple machine ...
> 
> i think like 512 SD RAM , amd 3000+, etcetc for 1500$ aka 'my budget'
> ...


gr8 cabinet.but how much did it cost?
wats the round thigy in between?


----------



## aadipa (Dec 22, 2005)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> CyCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Checked with Kunhar ppl, VIP1122 @ Rs 1900 with 300W PSU and @ Rs 2700 with 400W PSU

What price u got?


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 22, 2005)

that cabby is 1750 with 300W the last time i checked here...ofcourse, i saw the direct VIP price sheet  and my dealer gives to me w/o dealer charges....


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 23, 2005)

I was looing for a upgrade of PC in the reigion of 9000-12000.
MOnitor,UPS can be excluded..


> THe customer is a light user..and is usign BSNL broadband..


SO firewall,antivirus sw is a must ..
IS 216 MB RAm enough??(Win XP pro)


----------



## CyCo (Dec 23, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> sagar_coolx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




getting it for Rs. 4000 ..  with ATRIX 500W SMPS ...

the round thing on the power side is just like that .. u open it and see the cd roms and all .... 

i checked the other cabinets when we google for VIP 1122 .. what do u say for G100, G200, G300
..
whats ur say on that


----------



## sunmysore (Dec 23, 2005)

atrix :S stay away from it. go for powersafe 450W or 500W

BTW, Kunhar has a website, www.kunhar.com

If you have the cash, go for VIP ZB01 and Powersafe 450W. the combo vosts 6500 here...

VIP ZB01...one of the very best cabbies in india...meant for a server, but its huuuge and roomy


----------



## coolendra (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey guys how much wud a dual core processor in delhi cost ???

ne idea ??/


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 23, 2005)

Which dual core processor are you referring to? I can give you a rough idea, not prices specific to Delhi. If it is a P4 2.8Ghz Dual core then it is something around 12.5k, an AMD athlon 3800+ X2 around 17k and a 4200+ X2 around 26.5k.


----------



## DJ AmaZe (Dec 24, 2005)

Can any1 tel me an MSI dealer in pune?.. it's become a bit tuff for me to locate 1!
Even my regular vendor was unable to get it as it was 'out of stock'..


----------



## Reena (Dec 24, 2005)

Also Epson Stylus CX4700 or Canon PIXMA MP130 which one is better and why? plz do lemme know soon if possible..

Thanks..


----------



## CyCo (Dec 24, 2005)

Reena said:
			
		

> Espon stylus CX15OO CX4700 whats the difference?..which is better i know the price of cx1500 is less but which is better n why?
> 
> Also CX4700 or PIXMA MP130 which one is better and why? plz do lemme know soon if possible..
> 
> Thanks..


for cx1500 and cx 4700 
its the basic thing of having a higher model ... check out epson.co.in and the product comparator ... 

im getting a 4700 , hopefully  in a few days ....
i go for epson as the printer catridges dont dry up as fast as others especially HP which @#*(@#&*#@ dries up sooooo fast .. also the catridges are half the price of those as HP ....


----------



## Reena (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks Cyco what about Canon Pixma MP130..i mean compared to Epson Stylus CX4700..which outta this two is better? please check out the www.canon.co.in site too n lemme know i cant decide..juss check out n lemme know what you think..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 24, 2005)

@Reena: The Canon Pixma MP 130 looks a better choice among the two.


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 24, 2005)

I finally bpught my upgrades
Processor:AMD 64 3000+
MOtherboard: Asus A8N-VM
________________________
Total :                 RS 11,500


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 24, 2005)

^^
has ur mobo got onboard graphics?


----------



## earthen61 (Dec 26, 2005)

could any1 plz give me da complete specs of MSI RS 482M2 mobo?is there ne better mobo with onboard graphics in da same price range?
if so, kindly give me its specs too


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 26, 2005)

MIne?
Ya mine has onboard graphics:NVDIA Geforce 6100
256 MB Shared RAM


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 26, 2005)

Guys is this config okay for a medium USer..
Price limit : 12000

>AMD Athlon 2800+ 754pin
>Asus K8V-MX
>Kingston 256 MB DDR
>Seagate 80 GB SATA HDD

Please suggest a good KEyboard And Mouse combo
& a monitor(15 inch CRT flat)


----------



## earthen61 (Dec 27, 2005)

hey guys i was thinking of upgrading my pc
how's this combo?
>AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (socket 939
>Asus AS8N-VM CSM


----------



## ashnik (Dec 27, 2005)

i have MSI KT4V mobo with AthlonXP 1800+ cpu.
It's socket A. Which is the most powerful cpu i can get now?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 27, 2005)

Most powerful CPU rite now is AMD ahtlon X2 4800+.but it costs a bomb!!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 27, 2005)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Most powerful CPU rite now is AMD ahtlon X2 4800+.but it costs a bomb!!



i think he was for the most powerful on his mobo

maybe u can get AMD samptron 3200 on tht


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 29, 2005)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Most powerful CPU rite now is AMD ahtlon X2 4800+.but it costs a bomb!!



Yeah, it is one of the best, but I would still prefer the AMD Athlon FX-57...if I had that kind of money, that is.


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 29, 2005)

guys,sum1 reply to my question..
my frnd wants to buy a pC...
pls advice......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 29, 2005)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> Guys is this config okay for a medium USer..
> Price limit : 12000
> 
> >AMD Athlon 2800+ 754pin
> ...



754 pin is ok for medium user but it will not be future proof. But 939 pin 3000+ costs 5600, MSI RS 480 costs Rs.4400. That takes 10000 away, 256 MB DDR RAM cost 1100 (Hynix) and 80GB SATA (seagate/samsung) 2900. So the total becomes 14000. I doubt your friend's requirement of all of the above will come less than 12000. But the above is the cheapest I could find according to specifications.

I doubt if you will find 15" flat. If also it is found it will cost around 4500 (not sure). And take any keyboard-optical mouse combo from Logitech/Microsoft.

Both the combinations suggested by you and me will be sufficient for your friend's needs.


----------



## ECE0105 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi guys,

   A friend of Mine was looking to upgrade his PIII 933MHz Pc to a 64-bit version.  We hope for a budget of not more than 12K for the following components:

Processor - any 64 bit
Motherboard.          ---> Preferably supporting P-ATA. incase the SATAII mobos ddo not support, we will look for a HDD..
Cabinet.
RAM.

He is a casual gamer and the computer is for a normal Home use.

Please quote the approx prices (I'm from Hyderabad). Unfortunately, budget is a constraint. We can stretch it for around 3000 more if including a HDD.

Please help me.....

Thanks in advance..........


----------



## asdf1223 (Dec 29, 2005)

buddy any motherboard will support pata hard disks no problem with that.

so a good config would be
amd 3000+
Gigabyte K8N51GMF
512mb ddr 400(transcend)(make it 1gb if u can spend 2.5k more).
this should cost u around 13k.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 29, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> ankurgupta.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, but r u sure that it is a socket A?
what's the cost?

Also where can i get the bios chip for MSI KT4V mobo in Mumbai?. It has a socket mounted, removable bios chip.


----------



## asdf1223 (Dec 29, 2005)

getting a socket-a processor is an ordeal. try the earlier semprons or if u search real hard a 3200+ or 2800+ barton. best of luck.


----------



## ECE0105 (Dec 30, 2005)

asdf1223 said:
			
		

> buddy any motherboard will support pata hard disks no problem with that.
> 
> so a good config would be
> amd 3000+
> ...




Thanks for the Quick Response....  Can you please give me the nearest alternatives to the above config.?


----------



## khandu (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmm.. nice topic

I have
AMD 3200+
ASUS A8N-E
2 X 160GB SATA HDD
Leadtek 128MB TDH EE PCIE 6600GT 
1 GB DDR 400 RAM
17" TFT

Plannin to upgrade a bit to

AMD 3500+
K8N Neo4 Platinum/SLI
300GB SATA HDD
2 GB RAM
Antec PlusView II Cabinet OR Zebronics Antibiotic
Audigy 2ZS Sound card.. 

is this fine ?? 

Questions

1) Is K8N Neo4 Platinum/SLI the best at moment for AMD 64bit ?? Is it better than ASUS A8N-E

2) Heard that RAM 533 Mhz not supported.. should i go for that??

3) Not interested in SLI mode.. so dont recommend

4) Is that sound card nice.. ??

5) Any suggestion ?? 

6) Is that  cabinet good ?? 

Please leemme know asap.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 30, 2005)

ur shift in mobo is not worth it

and i dont think u need a proc upgrade if u dont have cpu intensive activity

and the others are worth the money


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 30, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> Hmm.. nice topic
> 
> I have
> AMD 3200+
> ...



Asus A8N-E is one of the best non-SLI motherboard for AMD 64-bit. I would not recommend (as I have mentioned earlier in different posts) a SLI setup unless we have at least a 6800GT. But then again the price of the 6800GT has dropped. Around one week ago I got a qoute of 18000 INR for the XFX 6800GT. So two 6800GT equals 36000 and at that price I can get a 7800GTX, I think or at least a 7800GT for a price less than that, which will be far better.

So I would agree with your choice of motherboard, i.e. the MSI K8N Neo4 platinum (nforce4 ultra chipset). However at the same price range I could have got the DFI LANPARTY UT nF4 Ultra-D (*us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_product_spec_details_r_us.jsp?PRODUCT_ID=3471&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=US), if available. 

As of now, AMD does not support DDR2 RAM of any kind. But again it has been found that the performance difference between a DDR 400Mhz RAM and a DDR2 533Mhz RAM is negligible. The performance increase can be seen in DDR2 667Mhz, but it is hard to find, and also I believe is expensive.

Creative Audigy2 ZS is one of the best, although I think a better option would be Creative X-Fi, don't know the price...however. You can search for the X-Fi and get it if it falls within your budget and is available. Goobimama can recommend you regarding soundcards. He's an audio expert. Where are you Goobi?...  

What is your existing cabinet and what is your PSU? I would not have bought a new cabinet but would have got a higher powered PSU. Neither would I have got another hard disc. You already have 320GB (2 X 160GB). Seems like you want to store all movies and mp3's and install all games that are available. But the choice of your new cabinet is nice... 8)


----------



## supersaiyan (Dec 30, 2005)

ihave a friend who lives in new zealand and he wants to buy the imac g5. but i am suggesting him to buy an assembled pc which would give more value for money than the g5. could u gys pls suggest me a proccy that is more powerful than the g5. how abt 3400+?


----------



## khandu (Dec 30, 2005)

So whats the diff between ASUS A8N-E and K8N Neo4 Platinum/SLI  can ne1 explain asap..


----------



## ashnik (Jan 4, 2006)

A friend needs a new 30K AMD 64 939 pin rig. 

The Monitor must be 17" CRT, no LCD plz. 

It should be future proof i.e. upgradable for atleast 2-3 yrs 
It should have good onboard graphics chip with PCIe slot. He will be adding a card after 1 year. 

Following games should run fine 
NFS MW black edition 
COD 2 
AOE 3 
GTA SA, etc. 

I'll keep updating the info.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, you can go for the following:

AMD 64 3000+ Rs.5600
MSI RS 482M2/480M2 Rs.4700
1GB DDR 400Mhz RAM Rs.4500
80GB SATA HDD Rs.2900
Samsung 793MB/Acer AF 715 Rs.6500
MM KB and Optical Mouse Rs.800
ATX cabinet with 400W PSU Rs.2000
Altec Lansing ATP3 Rs.3000

Total Rs.30000

I added 1GB RAM as there will not be any problem when you add a graphics card later. But I doubt whether COD2 will run fine in this. Other games shoud run fine.


----------



## ashnik (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks digitised!
But u haven't considered any optical drives (DVD or CD writer, may be) and FDD.
BTW I have decided to go for regular Rs. 2000 cab+psu from intex or like. We will upgrade the Psu when PCIe card is to be installed. So plz cut that cost.
I heard that there is a MSI mobo with onboard 6100 / 6150 vdo chip.
What would be the mobo price?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, you can go for a sony combo grive which comes for around Rs.1800 to Rs.1900 these days. A sony DVD ROM (I have DDU 1615) costs around Rs.1300. I bought around a week back.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 4, 2006)

hey which motherboard is better the RS482 or the new nvidia 6100? and what are the prices


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 4, 2006)

nvidia 6100 is better , refer to another thread running on this . Mods , plz make this sticky


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 4, 2006)

another vote to make this one a sticky !!!


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 4, 2006)

i have a budget of 30000-35000 to buy a new pc. it will be mainly used for high end gaming and a/v editing. pls exclude monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers.


----------



## CyCo (Jan 5, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> nvidia 6100 is better , refer to another thread running on this . Mods , plz make this sticky



didnt kno we had to say that ... ya mods make this sticky .. one awesome thread ...
+ the author of the thread is very very helpful ...


----------



## CyCo (Jan 5, 2006)

just wanted to mention that i got my comp which digitized (the author of this thread) helped me out with ..

ITS AWESOME .. and every1 includin my friends are goin  gaga abt it ... 

@digitized .. suggest the VIP1122 to ne1 for cabinet .. its 1750 only and looks AWESOME with the LED's ...
for LCD , go in ONLY for viewsonic as the rest, all have response time of >10ms .. only viewsonic has 8ms required for gaming .. otherwise it blurs ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 5, 2006)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> i have a budget of 30000-35000 to buy a new pc. it will be mainly used for high end gaming and a/v editing. pls exclude monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers.



@Cyco and others: Thanks very much.  

@Supersaiyan: Here is one of the possibilities:

Processor: Amd 3200+ Rs.7900
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E Rs.5800 (nforce4 ultra chipset) or Gigabyte GA-K8N51GMF9 Rs.4400 (pl check) (nforce 430 chipset with Geforce 6100 GPU), if available
RAM: 1GB (Hynix or Transcend) (2 * 512MB) Rs.4400
Graphics card: XFX 6800GS (if available in your city) Rs.15000 or X800GT/GTO (not sure about the rates) or Leadtek/XFX 6600GT 128MB Rs.9500
Optical drive: Sony combo drive Rs.1900
Cabinet + PSU: As Cyco suggested a few posts earlier.

This should be according to your specifications and the best I could find. 8)


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 5, 2006)

digitized
Do u know if the asus a8n-km csm are available in mumbai
wat are the prices


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 5, 2006)

Didn't find any information about ASUS A8N-KM on the net. Could u pls check the model and if possible give some details.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 5, 2006)

@John and Agent_Smith: There is nothing like A8N-KM CSM. There is only A8N-VM CSM based on nforce 430 chipset with integrated Geforce 6150 chipset with separate PCI-express slot. More info here:

*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=766&l1=3&l2=15&l3=210

It is good but I doubt if it is available in India. Otherwise go for the A8N-E.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 5, 2006)

A8N-VM is certainly available in India.


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 5, 2006)

sir i want to buy a new comp with a budget of about 40000 may be it will be extended Rs.45000.
the pc will be used extensively for gaming. I m currently in MIT manipal near mangalore. pls help .


Also how is the performane of APC psu 500 watts as antec and powersafe are not available here.dealer priced it to me for Rs. 2000.
Also what is the difference beteen Asus A8n-e and Asus K8n-e. 

Pls hurry. I'm about to buy a system very soon maY BE NEXT 5 DAYS


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 5, 2006)

I think THIS THREAD SHOULD BE LOCKED

I dont think it is a good idea to have all queries in one thread... 

1) Many ppl, including me, never looks at this thread... bea\cause itś so confusing u never know what is going on.
2) It is stupid to ask someone to read the entire thread to search if his question is been posted... but if there are many threads it is easy to point out.
3)*The biggest problem:* It is almost impossible to figure out how many questions are still on, how many have already purchsed their computers, which post reffers to whose question.... n itÂ´s damn confusing
4) If i ask a question and if there are sufficient number of posts after that, high are chances that discussion is on some other query and what should i do to get my answer, should i post again and again


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 6, 2006)

Why should this thread be locked. It has helped many people like me. If u want answer to a specific query of urs then post it in a new thread and we can all help each other.
No, I don't think this thread should be locked. 
More over if this thread is to be locked it should be the decision of DIGIT Admin/mods and not us. And I don't see any valid reason (DIGIT FOURM RULES) for it to be locked. 
Even the graphics card STICKY is a mess and it's difficult to find ur answer over there.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 6, 2006)

whenever someone makes his query in a diffrent post i have seen ppl ponting out that his query should be in this post..... 
this does  not make sense

i agree that the graphic card thread is also a mess


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 6, 2006)

which is the least costing motherboard whose onboard grafix supports pixel and vertex shader with upto 128 MB memory sharing for grafix for AMD 3000+ processor

thnx 4 reply


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 6, 2006)

sir i want to buy a new comp with a budget of about 40000 may be it will be extended Rs.45000. 
the pc will be used extensively for gaming. I m currently in MIT manipal near mangalore. pls help . 


Also how is the performane of APC psu 500 watts as antec and powersafe are not available here.dealer priced it to me for Rs. 2000. 
Also what is the difference beteen Asus A8n-e and Asus K8n-e. 

Pls hurry. I'm about to buy a system very soon maY BE NEXT 5 DAYS 

pls Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is one of the possibilities regarding your configuration:

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (socket 939) ~ Rs.5600 
Motherboard: Asus A8N-E ~ Rs.5800 
Hard disc: 80GB ~ Rs.2500 
Graphics card: Nvidia Geforce 6600GT 128MB ~ Rs.9000 to Rs.11000 depending on your choice. (from any manufacturer like XFX, MSI, Leadtek, Gigabyte, Big etc. I particularly prefer the Leadtek 6600GT extreme edition, it comes factory overclocked to 550/1120Mhz and costs a cool Rs.10800 (price qoute directly from Zebronics, Chennai) 
RAM: 1GB DDR PC 3200 (400 MHz) (512MB X 2) ~ Rs.4400 
Optical drive: Sony combo drive ~ Rs.2000 
Monitor: Samsung/Acer 17" flat ~ Rs.6600 
Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech multimedia keyboard ~ Rs.450 
Mouse: Microsoft/Logitech optical mouse ~ Rs.400 
Speakers: Any 5.1 speaker ~ Rs.4000 to Rs.6000 (Eg: Creative Inspire 5.1 5200 or Altec Lansing VS 3151) 
Cabinet: ATX cabinet with 400W SMPS ~ Rs.2000

Total: Rs.45000 approx. depending on choice of components and variance of prices.

The main difference between K8N-E (nforce3 chipset) and A8N-E (nforce4 ultra chipset) is that K8N-E mainly supports socket 754 and the latter supports socket 939. Most socket 754 motherboards have AGP8X slot which are becoming a thing of the past gradually. PCI express is th future and socket 939 boards have PCI-express slot (s). There are other minute differences which you can see if you visit their respective webpages.

For K8N-E: *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=14&l3=66&model=772&modelmenu=1

For A8N-E: *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=15&l3=171&model=455&modelmenu=1

And another thing, please don't call anyone as 'sir' here. We are all friends here...


----------



## CyCo (Jan 7, 2006)

@digitized y do u suggest 6600gt 128mb .. 256 mb is only 1000 to 1300 more ...


----------



## CyCo (Jan 7, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I think THIS THREAD SHOULD BE LOCKED
> 
> I dont think it is a good idea to have all queries in one thread...
> 
> ...



lolz .. 

1. 3229 views for this post .....

2. it clutters up the board .. its much easier this way .. and u don hafta read every post .. just read the 1st one .. and then start checkin from ur proccy and mobo downwards .. every1 posts their budget 2 so its not very diff ... 

3. not really .. 

4. thats the good thing here .. i posted in the latest price list topic and got no comments ... but here , the author replied quite regularly ... u can give him the kudos for that atleast and all the long posts he takes to write .. 

STICKY !!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 7, 2006)

CyCo said:
			
		

> @digitized y do u suggest 6600gt 128mb .. 256 mb is only 1000 to 1300 more ...



Not much performance gain of the 256MB over the 128MB due to 128-bit interface. True that it is only around 1500 more, but that 1500 more can be used to...say, buying some more RAM. Anyway, people have already around 1GB so I can say that if you have the budget then you can buy the 256MB one.


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 7, 2006)

I dont want to buy speakers.I ve already got edifier 2.1 system. What do u think i should do with the extra money??? Go for extra ram or a dvd writer or a 6800gs card???????? pls Advise????


And how is the performance of APC psu . My dealer is quoting it for Rs.2000 which is more than the powersafe one is it good??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 7, 2006)

I would recommend that u buy a 6800gs if possible. But the price difference between 6600gt and 6800gs would be somewhere around 4-5K. Or as u are already buying 1GB ram then u can buy a 19" monitor instead of 17". Don't know about APC but Powersafe is certainly a good choice. I am also using one.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 7, 2006)

Siriusblack said:
			
		

> I dont want to buy speakers.I ve already got edifier 2.1 system. What do u think i should do with the extra money??? Go for extra ram or a dvd writer or a 6800gs card???????? pls Advise????
> 
> 
> And how is the performance of APC psu . My dealer is quoting it for Rs.2000 which is more than the powersafe one is it good??



On the other hand, I would recommend the 6800GS card. The extra money is really worth it. You can really tax it using FEAR and come out in flying colors at 1024X768. The soft shadows thing on FEAR really stresses current generation cards. Do read some reviews on the net before making the final decision.


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 7, 2006)

also can u guys explain what exactly is INTEL GMA 900 . is it direct x 9.0c compliant. what about its performance with other 6600 and 6600 gt cards


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 7, 2006)

gma 900 is the onboard GFX support for the intel 9xx series
it is good 

but is no match to an external GFX with a 6600 chipset


----------



## CyCo (Jan 8, 2006)

@digitized the X800XL runs FEAR without any lag at full everything !!!!

@Siriusblack 6600GT 128 MB is for Rs.9500 , 6800GS is for abt Rs.20500 .. Go in for ATI X800XL , its for 17700 and its better than 6800GS .. see my posts on the 2nd page of this topic (i think .. otherwise search in this topic for dat post ...)

@Siriusblack u can always put in more RAM or a drive later ... but u cant upgrade ur graphics card .... instead of combo drive for 2000, get a DVD write for 3500 ...


----------



## rage_666 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Need help in upgrading comp*

i want to change my motherboard and cpu . i have been using a asus a7n26vm board with an amd athlon xp 1500+ processor with an xfx grfx crd.

However i think it's time to move on. 

*My budget for MB+Processor+Grfx card is around 20-25k. *.I would want to stick with amd.

Also i want to get a new cool looking cabinet cabinet with a good power supply. 

any reco's?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 10, 2006)

Cabinet: VIP 1122 Rs.1650 (*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/gaming.html)

PSU: Powersafe 400W/430W

CPU: Athlon 64 3000+ (939 pin) Rs.5600
Motherboard: A8N-E Rs.5800
Graphics card: XFX/Leadtek 6600GT 128MB or a X800GT/GTO, if possible Rs.11000 to Rs.12000.

This is according to your specs.


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello friends  i'm posting the config of the pc u adviced me about along with the quotation. here it goes:-

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ ---------5900
Asus A8N-e --------------------5850
Seagate Barracuda 160 GB SATA--------3700
RAM Transcend ddr 400 512*2 -----------1950*2
PCI-e Leadtek 6600 gt 256 MB--------10300
PCI-e XFX 6600 gt 256 MB-------------11300
Viewsonic 72f+sb------------------------6400
Sony DVD writer------------------------3400
fdd-------------------------280
M.M Keyboard And Optical Mouse-------700
Normal ATX Cabinet-----------------1200
XFX 6800gs 256 MB -----------------15400


So that's it . Please give any suggestion if u hav abt any component . also i'm looking for a good lookin cabinet . i'm confused in vip 1122 g100 g200 g300 and zebronics xclio-jr .can u post their prices and advise about them if any .will be thankfull


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 11, 2006)

^^^
why did u mention so many GFX cards
i think the one from leadtek is the best
and if u can go for RAM from Corsair, they perform better


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 11, 2006)

i was just givin u guys the prices. me thinks will go down with 6800gs. btw does leadtek also sells 6800gs with 128 mb memory . i dont know and also whether the a8n-e is better or the deluxe model which supports the sli and what are the advantages of the deluxe model.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 11, 2006)

^^^
just tht it supports SLI
if u dont have SLI in mind in future, dont even think of it
as performance wise a8n-e matches it in all counts


----------



## yash (Jan 12, 2006)

hi.i want better peformance from my system a p4 1.5ghz 256 mb sdram@133mhz and a geforce fx 6600 card and a 40gb ata hdd from seagate that came with my compaq itself so i dont know its speed.how much should 1gb ram cost and how much will it affect my performance?also, will a new 7200 rpm hdd improve performance?The vendor has given me 2 512mb sdram chips to test my performance before i buy them.so to show my dad, i want some utility that will run benchmarks on my pc...please help


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 12, 2006)

hey!!!!
is Asus A8n-e sata 2.0 compliant and also does Seagate 160 gb sata harddisk is sata 2 or not... 
Still waitin for ur guys opinion on the cabinet VIP 1122,G100,G200,G300 or Zebronics Xclio-jr.


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 12, 2006)

@ yash New 1 gb Transcend Ram around 3900 here in Mangalore Yep 7200 rpm harddisk is load better and for benchmarkin u can use Sisoft sandra 2006


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 12, 2006)

if ur motherboard supports go for ddr ram its much better and if it does and u have got pockets deep enough try for ddr2 667mhz


----------



## yash (Jan 13, 2006)

@ siriusblack do u even get 1gb sdram chips? i didnt think so because when i enquired in lamington road vendors said that 512mb sd ram wont be available anywhere.But this vendor is asking 3.5k each for 2 sdram sticks "hynix"..and can u tell me if sandra came with some magazine cd because i cant download on this dial up connection its way slow


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 13, 2006)

on the ram topic, my dealer is insisting on me buying simtronics RAM, how is this company?
Also the MSI RS482 M4 IL needs a cable to connect to the TV pls suggest where I can find it . 
Thanks


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 13, 2006)

simtronics is no tht bad

but kingston, trancend, corsair perform better and are much more reliable


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 14, 2006)

@yash i dont know about sdram module of 1 gb but my uncle bought one 512 recently sorry dont know the price and yes the sisoft sandra versions are regularly featured in digit in system tools category


----------



## ashnik (Jan 15, 2006)

Which the best mobo for old intel P4 2.8 socket 478 with price in Mumbai ?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 15, 2006)

^^^
gigabyte ga-81g1000-g (socket pga478)
cost = Rs 5k


----------



## yash (Jan 15, 2006)

how much will a goot pci sata controller cost i want to install a sata hdd in my pc....


----------



## ashnik (Jan 15, 2006)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> gigabyte ga-81g1000-g (socket pga478)
> cost = Rs 5k



can't find it here
*www.gigabyte.in/products/Motherboard.htm

also does it have PCI-Express graphics port? 

My friend has a 2.8 P4 478 CPU. It is around 2 year old. I dunno the FSB.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 16, 2006)

See this : *www.gigabyte-usa.com/Motherboard/Products/Products_GA-8IG1000 Pro-G.htm

Think this is the mobo.


----------



## rage_666 (Jan 16, 2006)

Do the new age mobos (eg ASUS A8NE) support *ultra ata *hard disks. i have a 80 gb ultra ata 7200.7 rpm hard disk.

Also can anyone tell me if the A8NE support both AGP 8x and PCIE


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 16, 2006)

Asus A8N-E only has a PCI-express slot and you have to install an additional graphics card in order to get the display as it does not have on-board display chip.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 16, 2006)

rage_666 said:
			
		

> Do the new age mobos (eg ASUS A8NE) support *ultra ata *hard disks. i have a 80 gb ultra ata 7200.7 rpm hard disk.



Yes a8n-e does support PATA and SATA I/II harddisk.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi all,
    Planning to buy a budget PC for around 15k mainly for work (office suite, a few non-graphic-intensive software)... Following is proposed config (mostly taken from *deltapage.com/ )

1. AMD Sempron 2500 64-bit processor - Rs 2600
2. ASUS K8V-MX motherboard - Rs 2900
3. 512 MB DDR 400 RAM - Rs 2100
4. Sony CDROM - Rs 650
5. Seagate/Samsung 80 GB 7200 rpm - Rs 2500
6. Mercury Cabinet with 300 W SMPS - Rs 1150
7. Samsung 15" Monitor - Rs 4200
8. Logitech KB+Scroll Mouse - Rs 500

Total: Rs. 16600

Question 1: How does Celeron D compare to Sempron 64-bit? I read recently that Cel. was better in synthetic benchmarks but Semp was better in realworld benchmarks... Is this true? If you recommend Cel D, please specify suitable Motherboard...

Question 2: Is 300 W SMPS enough? And how is Mercury quality in Cabinet+SMPS? This is only an office PC so will not be used for intensive stuff.

Points to note: No need for UPS. No need for CD-RW/DVD drives. No need for HDD > 80 GB capacity.

Please post comments, suggestions...

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## ashnik (Jan 16, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> See this : *www.gigabyte-usa.com/Motherboard/Products/Products_GA-8IG1000 Pro-G.htm
> 
> Think this is the mobo.



Thanks 
But this mobo don't have PCI-e slot


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes I know it doesn't have a pci-e slot, just gave u the info as u were not able to find it.  Don't think there are many mobo supporting both 478 socket and pci express slot. See these mobo 
1) ASUS P4GD1 *in.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=12&l3=27&model=167&modelmenu=1  
2)ASUS P4RD1-MX *in.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=12&l3=230&model=771&modelmenu=1


----------



## rage_666 (Jan 17, 2006)

*need help in selecting the appropriate kind of processor*

My needs are for a good gaming machine(though not high end) and coding etc. 
As i understand, the following kind of processors are available from amd

AMD Athlon 64
AMD Athlon 64 FX
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-core
AMD Sempron

which one of these is most suitable for my needs. In addition can someone explain to me the following things w.r.t. processors and how they effect performance

L2 Cache Size:
Socket:
System Bus (MHz):

could really use your help here.
feel free to pm me anytime


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 17, 2006)

AMD64 X2 Dual-core is the best money can buy. If on a budget go for the AMD64 processors, these are really good when performance and value for money comes into question.

Regarding cache memory,cpu and performance see this: *arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/cpu/caching.ars/1


----------



## ashnik (Jan 17, 2006)

@rage_666
go for Athlon 64 or 64 fx
Semps r on there wqay to extinction

@john_the_ultimate
Thanks man those were the things I was looking for...

BTW the P4RD1-MX has wrong pic, hahah.


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Feb 28, 2006)

hi guys, what if i use a blitz 512MB DDR333(which i have)with another say kingstone 512MB DDR 400, or should i go for DDR333 which i am planning to buy, 
which is a good buy considering that i want to use dual channel config!!!
P.S i have Blitz 512 DDR 333 already with me


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 28, 2006)

abhishekwithyou said:
			
		

> hi guys, what if i use a blitz 512MB DDR333(which i have)with another say kingstone 512MB DDR 400, or should i go for DDR333 which i am planning to buy,
> which is a good buy considering that i want to use dual channel config!!!
> P.S i have Blitz 512 DDR 333 already with me



Hi, I think your choices are limited. If you *must*  use the DDR 333Mhz RAM, then you will have to buy another DDR 333Mhz RAM. Buying and using a DDR 400Mhz RAM will be useless as that will operate at lesser speed, 333 Mhz even if rated at 400Mhz. So better buy another 333Mhz stick if you want to use in dual channel configuration. But also keep note that price difference between 333Mhz RAM and 400Mhz RAM is very less.


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Mar 1, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> abhishekwithyou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi thanks, i have a DDR266 128MB card too, so if i use it in 3rd slot the other too will be running in dual channel right? or is it better for me to not use this stick at all?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 1, 2006)

abhishekwithyou said:
			
		

> digitized said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, if you attach the 128MB DDR 266Mhz RAM, then the whole thing will work but all the other RAM modules will work below potential, i.e. it will be forced to work at 266Mhz to avoid incompatibility.


----------



## supersaiyan (Mar 2, 2006)

@!siriusblack- can u give me the contact details of the zebronics dealer pls


----------



## divyeshashiya (Mar 3, 2006)

I am new to this forum.My problem lies with my PC which is a Compaq SR1230IL P4 2.8 Ghz,256 MB RAM ,845G Intel motherboard and JBL Platinum speakers.I want to ask that should I upgrade my computer or assemble a new one?The rig should be AMD based and should be able to play the latest games at good framerates.My budget-

                 For Upgrade-Rs 24000
                           OR 
                 New System-Rs 50000


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 4, 2006)

^^^
pls search all the pages on this thread
u will find more than satisfatory answers


----------



## ashnik (Mar 4, 2006)

which ups is better?
APC ES 650VA or Numeric 800 VA 
both 3700 bucks, 2 yr on-site warranty.


----------



## Siriusblack (Mar 5, 2006)

*New System Config*

Hey guys !!
i'm buying a new pc so kindly advice .budget 45k purpose hard core gaming no speakers needed also tell if Asus A8n-e  & seagate 160 gb support sata2 waiting for reply also if 6800gs is better or 6800gt kindly post the prices of components also ur efforts will be appreciated.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 5, 2006)

Please see this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32509

I hope you will get your reply here.

6800GT is being phased out and is replaced by 6800GS. It is the best in that price range.


----------



## chesss (Mar 6, 2006)

> PC which is a Compaq SR1230IL P4 2.8 Ghz,256 MB RAM ,845G Intel motherboard and JBL Platinum speakers.I want to ask that should I upgrade my computer or assembl


 No there is no need for upgrade except some ram. For games just get some video card


----------



## mario_pant (Mar 6, 2006)

mann.... GR8 Post!.... i am planning on buying a PC between middle and high end... ie. 45000...

so what extra shud i get.... in that money?

PS: ok i plan to buy a dual layer DVD rewriter, shud i get a sony one or liteon?
does the sony one support ALL formats?


----------



## mario_pant (Mar 6, 2006)

please use the main thread...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^
yes does support all formats
but LiteOn is the best
if it isnt available then go for SONY


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 5, 2006)

Original post edited, as because new products with new technologies in the same price range have come out, also prices of older components have decreased. People have more choices now. Please refer to 1st page of the thread.


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 6, 2006)

Hi techies……..
I am a first engineer student in pune. I want to buy a computer…assembeled. My pusposes r intensive gaming, movie watching , music ..in short all that a computer can do. My budget is around 75k. I hav to buy everything that a comp needs. Price indicated below is wot I got from a dealer.
So lets start from the beginning…..

1.	MOTHERBOARD….
Asus a8ne coz I m going for amd based system. Does this board has 5.1 output?????. Rs 5000

2.	PROCESSOR
AMD dual core 3800+   Rs 16500

3.	HARD DRIVE 
160-250 gb hdd at least 7200 rpm n 8 mb buffer sata II Rs 3600-4500 

4.	1 gb ram…512*2……suggest me the brand Rs 5000

5.	liteon dual layer dvd writer Rs 2700

6.	SPEAKERS
Logitech Z5300 (5.1) Rs 11800… cant resist it. I m an audiophile n it is a blast.

7.	CABINET  ( can spend at most 5000 on it)
  550 w smps  suggest brand
   vip 1122,g200,g300???( confusion)

8. MONITER
         17” CRT or TFT ( brand will b viewsonic)
          viewsonic tft 17”…Rs 13500  ( 8 ms response time)
          viewsonic crt 17” flat (rs7000)

8.	MOUSE n KEYBOARD
G5 mouse Rs 3700 ( wanted to buy mx 518 but dealer told that its production has stopped.)
LOGITECH gaming keyboard Rs 3500

9.	UPS
Ne nice ups of abt 3000

10.	Now comes the most difficult part THE GRAPHICS CARD
I’ll b goin for a pci-e card of abt Rs15000

Models that I hav in mind r 6600gt,6800gs,6800gt,7600gt for nvidia
N x800xl,x800xt,x1600 for ati.
A tv tuner card n fm would b addon in card.
Personally I hav experienced that in long run…memory  does not fall short but model gets older soon. So I wud go for a latest model. I also hav windows vista in my mind

             Recently I hav heard some new terms in graphics card. I m teling my experience abt it

a.	SLI n CROSSFIRE
I hav hrd this term sli from nvidia in which we can put two graphics card on a motherboard. But sine in sli we hav to put two exactly same card so its useless. In crossfire we can put two cards of different model ( but only of ati as I hav heard …is that true???). so this makes some sense. So does a crossfire motherboard cost too much???? Which r the models n cost???

b.	PPU
This is sumthing that I hav heard in latest edition of digit. It’s a physics processing unit.  It controls the laws of physics in  a gameplay.    I wanted to know that is it sum kind of other card that is to b placed on mobo or is a feature in graphics card??? If it’s a different card that which slot it uses n wot is the cost of this card.???  I hav also heard that we can force this ppu to a simple graphics card only. So that makes a sence of buying a crossfire compatible mobo so that when I buy a new gpx card … I’ll force the ppu calculations to older graphics card. Moreover can ne 1 give me list of gpx cards that can do pu calculations. 

i also want to ask wot does the suffix gt n gs mean???? which is better n costlier

      For the cost purpose…if I take gpx card at 15000 Rs then comp sums up to 85000. I’ll buy the comp in month of june mayb end of june. So this will automatically cum down to 80000 due to reduction in price due to time. Well I cant compromise in processor , speakers,cabinet. The changes can be in mouse,keyboard,( that I will buy a simple 1 now n upgrade later),in crt vs tft fight n in gfx card.
1 more question do I need a separate sound card for these apeakers to blast or onboard r sufficient enuff??? Wot wud a gud model of  5.1 sound card.

@DIGITIZED. I REA THIS THREAD THAT U HELPED A GUY CYOYO IN BUILDING UP HIS PC. CAN U ASK HIM FRM WHICH SHOPS DID HE TAKE THE QUOTATIONS IN PUNE. I WILL SURELY HELP IN MAKING UR THREAD STICKY

So guys plz help me to buy my dream machine… lots of thanks in advance.
HAPPY COMPUTING


----------



## abracadabra (May 6, 2006)

mann rit..why do u double post. the same thread runs* here* too.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 7, 2006)

ritwickgupta said:
			
		

> Hi techies……..
> I am a first engineer student in pune. I want to buy a computer…assembeled. My pusposes r intensive gaming, movie watching , music ..in short all that a computer can do. My budget is around 75k. I hav to buy everything that a comp needs. Price indicated below is wot I got from a dealer.
> So lets start from the beginning…..
> 
> ...



First of all, the name of our friend is Cyco, not Cyoyo. You can PM him to get the details. Anyway, here are my suggestions. They mostly match what you have mentioned but I would like to make some changes.

1.	MOTHERBOARD-Asus A8N-E

2.	PROCESSOR-AMD X2 3800+

3.	HARD DRIVE-160GB SATA-II (Seagate)

4.	RAM-1 gb ram…512*2……Brand-Kingston, Corsair, Transcend, Zion

5.	Optical drive-liteon/Benq/Sony dual layer dvd writer

6.	SPEAKERS-Logitech Z5300 (5.1)

7.	CABINET-Can't comment but must have 500-550W PSU as you mentioned

8. MONITOR-17" Flat CRT (Samsung/LG/Sony Viewsonic)

8.	MOUSE n KEYBOARD-G5 Laser mouse and gaming keyboard is expensive. Ordinary optical mouse/Keyboard from Logitech will do. See I saved you some money and increased your budget for the graphics card.

9.	UPS-TVA (under Rs.2500)

10.	Graphics card-XFX 7600GT (if out of your budget, then 6800GS). 6800GT is being phased out and replaced by 6800GS.

A8N-E has excellent on-board audio chip. It will compliment the Z5300 nicely. If at all you want a sound card, then there is nothing like Soundblaster Audigy2ZS or X-Fi. It would be very helpful if you enquire about the price of both of them and post it here.

Let us know the final price qoutes.


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 7, 2006)

@digitized........

thx a lot. will see abt the keyboard n mouse. i wanted to know wot r the adwantages abt g5 n gaming keyboard. i also wanted to know wot does suffix gs n gt mean n which one is better. wot abt the ppu.????? which card is better 7800gt or x1800 . i m getting a 1 month onl x1800 in 17k. is it worth goin for it??????
thx in advance


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 7, 2006)

About the G5 mouse and gaming keyboard, I think the G5 mouse has more precision using very advanced laser technology. You won't be competing in international level multiplayer tournaments, right? That is for those people and those who want to show off and those who have loads of money. That precision is required in FPS multiplayer games. Also the same is the case with the gaming keyboard. That keyboard is having separate profiles for all the latest games and the keys are conveniently placed, similar to the Ideazon Zboard. Also I think that keyboard has a LCD display showing the vital statistics of the game you are playing, like the no. of kills, weapon ammo remaining, scores, etc. That's why it is so expensive.

It's your decision to buy it or not to buy it, but I can assure you that the ordinary keyboard and optical mouse from logitech will do just fine.

7800GT is better. The only card worthy of note in the current scenario from Ati is the top of the line X1900XTX, but it costs a bomb. At most if you increase your budget for graphics card, then you can get the 7800GT. But abroad, 7800GT is similarly priced with the 7900GT. So people buy the latter. But due to the absurd pricing here, I do not know if you can get the 7900GT at the same price as the 7800GT. 7800GT costs around Rs.23500. A similarly priced 7900GT has 4 extra pixel pipelines, i.e. 24, while the former has 20.

Post your decisions.


----------



## Champ (May 7, 2006)

hi to all,
now help me guyes
i have a intel original 845GVSRL BOARD WITH PENTIUM 4 2.40 GHZ/478 PIN
my mother board have recently developed some fault and i am in a mood to buy a new one
now there are two options 
1. Go for a complete system overhaul and buy a new 775 pin processor and a board with PCI-express  SLOT 
2. Simply buy a new mobo with AGP slot and use existing [processor

now which one u guys recommend as i am thinking bout 2nd option 
as my bugut in Rs.6000 max

ie a 845 board from ASUS or MSI with AGP slot and a 6200TC Graphics card

thanks in advance


----------



## CyCo (May 7, 2006)

hey .. 

i recommend u do not go for logitech but for microsoft .. .its much better than logotech personally as in the hostel , the guys who bought logitech wish they had bought microsoft .. 
Reasons-
1. The keyboard tilts at a dirty angle and is uncomfortable .. microsoft is plain and good .. 

2. THe mouse has a weird click .. the microsoft is damn good .. also , in the end if u dont buy the G5 this is just as good ... 

i bought the MX-518 .. it is still available if u can get the right guy .. the thing is that only if u play hardcore CS / UT / Quake it is needed .. find a good mouspad .. im getting the steel pad from the US .. U dont really need a gaming keyboard ..  

i like the VIP1122 and put an Atrix 450W SMPS (trasparent , blue LEDS) .. it looks damn good .. 

MY X800XL is running sexy .. i play NFS:MW and F.E.A.R. on full everything and still doesnt lag .. its simply awesome .. 

for monitor , i got a 17" LCD .. i really prefer this over the CRT .. its abt 14k to 14.5k ... go for the ViewSonic VA712 ONLY as after a lot of research i have seen that this is the only cheap LCD supporting 8ms rate which is needed for games .. all the rest have abt 14ms whereas for games u need between 10-12 ms or lower ... 

btw look arnd for mx518 as g5 is not really worht it being almost double the price .. for the comp , i used S'TEch Cmputers near MG .. which college u in ?? im SE - IT in PICT ... wat abt u ??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 7, 2006)

Hey Cyco: Welcome back. Hearing from you after a long time. Busy with gaming and a little bit of studies, eh..buddy?!..

@thechamp: According to your requirements, you can buy the Intel original D865GBF board with AGP8X slot and 6200 AGP. Do not buy the turbocache version as it shares from the main system memory. Also make sure that the memory interface is 128-bit.


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 8, 2006)

hi cyco....
1st of all which microsoft keyboard r u suggesting????
2nd i contacted s tech only ...he said that production of mx518 has been stopped. in that case which mouse shud i go for.
3rd thing i m goin for crt as 8 ms in not less enough i will save a lot of bucks if i go for crt. that i can put in my gfx card n speakers.

btw i m frm sinhgad coll . fe comp engg. how were ur pracs??? all the bst for finals. mayb i wud meet u sumtime n hav a look at ur pc
thx a lot


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 8, 2006)

hi ppl.........
i hav a problem...i know its related to software but plz help me
i hav some avi,mpg,dat files on my roomies pc. i wan to write a dvd of it which can run on my home dvd player. plz tell me the procedure. which softwares shud i use for conversion n writing. plz tell me only if u hav done this ne time.....
thx a lot


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2006)

I don't think 6200 features 128 bit wide BUS. 

Hey digitized don't you feel that on such an expensive system, you wouldn't do justice by not having SLI! 

I suggest ritwickgupta to go for the ASUS A8N32-SLI deluxe which retails at 19k
Its got all what A8N-E has to offer and more+ SLI at 16x unlike other cards.

Moreover I suggest you go for two 80 GB  SATAII drives and RAID 0 them.

As for the mouse, go for Genius Ergo 525.Excellent price to performance ratio.Retails at about 1.5k.

Never go for Crossfire. You said that in SLI you have to use two Smae cards so its useless. Let me tell you that in Crossfire,even if you can put Two different cards if the same series, the system will run at the speed of the lower card.So this ultimately means that you've virtually have two of the lower cards in crossfire.
SLI rulez!!

As my friend digitzed suggested ,you should go for 7600GT because its a very good midrange card. I don't know about its pricing but it should be near about 6800GS.

You can buy RAM from a few reputed brands like corsair,kingston,Hynix,Transcend,zion but let me inform you that Corsair & kingston are exotically priced. Go for Hynix. very good vakue for money and good performance.

Gracias


----------



## roxisayshi (May 8, 2006)

hi friends
 i m looking forward to buy a new pc in 1 month time.
my first choice is amd athlon since i hav heard a lot that p4 causes heating prob.

i m not very much inclined towards gaming neither multi media related stuffs...
   i just want to buy a new technology in the budget i have.......
i can spend at most 30,000 bugs for this.....

so far i hav thought of the following config :-

AMD athlon 64 3200+(socket 939)
asus a8n-e
80 gb sata HD
512 ddr RAM
samsung cd drive
sony dvd writer
samsung 15"" flat monitor

my queries are :-

1.) ne further suggestions to improve the config mentioned above.
2.) i shud go for asus a8n-e or a8n-vm or of ne other brand ?
3.)ne gud cabinet and power supply?
4.)does amd based mobo support ddr2 RAM ,if yes then plz name few?

i m not going for the hi-fi speakers so leaving it aside.......

THAX IN ADVANCE


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2006)

Greetings my friend roxisayshi!

Instead of going for Asus A8N-E go  for the A8N-VM because the former doesn't have onboard GPU,which means that you would have to buy a separate GPU.The latter has a nVidia 6100 onboard GPU. (5.6k max)
Since you are not  inclined to multimedia so it'l be able to take care of your computing needs.

Go for a 17" monitor instead of 15" because the former are marginally costlier.Retail at abt 5.5

Get any spacy cheap cabby and put in a 400W PSU from Powersafe.(total 1.5k)

Your procy(AMD Athlon64 3200+ venice core)
is quite powerful so you can do more justice to it by adding another stick of 512 DDR400 RAM (from Hynix, I would suggest).

Why do you want to have a CD-ROM Drive as well as a DVD-Writer?

There are AMD mobos which support DDR2 but their availability is a doubt.Moreover, they are based on the AM2 socket for which there are no cheap procys.Even the boards will be exotically priced. So dont even think about it!

Gracias


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 8, 2006)

@kaustav_geek: For PCI-express XFX GeForce 6200 256MB DDR TV DVI (PV-T43V-UA) is 128-bit

For AGP 8X XFX GeForce 6200 256MB DDR TV DVI (PV-T43L-UA) is 128-bit.

@roxysayshi: whatever kaustav said is correct. follow his suggestions for the config.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 8, 2006)

Hey digitized you aren't doin justice to your 6800GS .Check your 3DMark'06 scores for your procy and your card. Ideally these should be equal so as not to bottleneck each other's performance.

I don't think they will be equal. Please post those scores also.


----------



## CyCo (May 8, 2006)

@digitized damn busy re .. we had a college event which took me most of feb and mar to organize .. specially the gaming  .. can u believe it ?? after finishing nfsmw and half of fear , havent been able to get time to play nethin on my comp .... surely will next sem .. 

@ritwick 
the normal combo fr abt 700-800 ... tell the S-tech guy u know me .. "Vikrant Agarwal" ... i didnt get the mouse frm him .. sum1 else .. 
for mouse i advise if u dont play very hardcore , dont get it yet .. G5 and all is too exp 4k+ .. microsoft is quite good and until u r damn good at these games , the mouse doesnt really make a diff ... u can put the 3k somewhere else .. 

a 17" flat crt may b good , but nothing beats an LCD .. and why isnt 8ms good enuff when u need 10-14 fr gaming ?? they run perfectly on my lcd ... 
its upto u where u wanna save , but the LCD adds a whole new dimension to ur pc ... + u can work for hours and yor eyes dont hurt at all .. its kul .. i luv my LCD .. 

kul.. so ur not tht far away.. u stay in the hostel ?? coz im in the PICT hostel fr nw , otherwise flat next sem ... PM me next sem weneva u wanna meet .. 

btw its best if u wait till beginning next sem to buy this .. in 1 month , prices must go dwn by a bit...


----------



## CyCo (May 9, 2006)

@kaustav SLI sounds good and all but i'll tell u why i didnt go for it .. 

the mobo is like rs.4000 more expensive .. we can put that somewher  else .. 

secondly with a card like 7600  , its enuff to run all ur games .. 
also, u'll never later really be buying another 7600 , coz by the time dat is outdated u'll need another machine altogether .. 

so its better to spend the money somewhere else .. 

as for RAM , ur right abt kingston and corsair but wrong abt hynix .. 
Its better to go from transcend .. its a little ~Rs200 more exp .. but the quality is supposed to b much better ... 

as for the mouse , i havent heard of a better mouse than the 518 .. 
the link for the genius is :
*www.doomedpc.com/?q=node/75

its ur personal decision, but i wd go for the 518 .. its not available with stech , but when u buy ill give u thee dealers name and no. where i get it frm .. he's near the station ...


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 9, 2006)

Really?? Is transcend better than Hynix??

**Post you your comments on this @all**

As for the SLI setup. the 7600 is sweetly priced and has the all the 7xxx series features. I don't think it'll be obsolete in the near future.The SLI mobo is too hot to handle with the SLI performance it offers.So, with two 7600 GTs you know what, you will still be in the gamers' elite for quite some time to come.

The Genius ergo 525 is a laser mouse and offers very good precision.With a lot of programmable buttons, awesome ergonomics,rock bottom pricing, (1.5k) you know you have a winner.Genius doesn't have all the hype that Logitech builds around its models so many don't know of it. I would really suggest ritwick to go for it.

Gracias


----------



## roxisayshi (May 9, 2006)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Greetings my friend roxisayshi!
> 
> Instead of going for Asus A8N-E go  for the A8N-VM because the former doesn't have onboard GPU,which means that you would have to buy a separate GPU.The latter has a nVidia 6100 onboard GPU. (5.6k max)
> Since you are not  inclined to multimedia so it'l be able to take care of your computing needs.
> ...



thax kaustav_geek for the support.
i m going for cd rom as well as dvd writer coz i hav heard that sumtimes dvd writers cause some problems in writing the dvds if it is used frequently for reading and writing both.so i opt for differnt optical drives for only reading and writing....i m not sure coz never tried before.plz correct if i m  wrong....

another thing i woukd like to ask is does a8n-vm support sata2 HDs and 2.1 or 5.1 channels for speakers(although i m not going to buy these big speakers)


----------



## prankie (May 9, 2006)

guys, plz suggest a good config for my uncle,
cost should not be over 36k excluding price of UPS..
few things i've already decided..
procci--> AMD 64 3200(socket939)
MOBO---> preferrably an Asus,,, suggest a good one (Onboard grafix optional)
GFX card----> Geforce 6200 or ATI redeon X600 (suggest bettr and cheaper)
Monitior----> 15" lcd(suggest a brand)
keyboard mouse combo ----> logitech or microsoft
optical drive---> sony or liteon dvd writer
speaker----> creative sbs370
ram---> 512MB

thanx


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 9, 2006)

thx a lot guyz....... i guess i'll go for mx 518 coz logitech has some brand value. genius is a newcomer. n an crt will b fine..........on the cost that i'll hav sacrifise me 7800gt for a lcd. so mayb crt is gud enuff. later can switch over to lcd


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 9, 2006)

prankie said:
			
		

> guys, plz suggest a good config for my uncle,
> cost should not be over 36k excluding price of UPS..
> few things i've already decided..
> procci--> AMD 64 3200(socket939)
> ...



First of all, I would like to know the purpose of the graphics card. And for that matter the Geforce 6200 is better than X600.I am recommending XFX GeForce 6200 256MB DDR TV DVI (PV-T43V-UA) (Memory interface is 128-bit and it does not have turbocache, this is important as then it will not take a share of the main system memory). It will cost around Rs.4000.

Now for the other components. You have mentioned correctly about them but I would like to mention that if the PC is not for gaming, you can do away with the graphics card. Also the AMD 3000+ will do just fine with 512MB DDR 400Mhz RAM. Otherwise if you choose 3200+, to harness it's power, I think you need 1GB of RAM in dual channel and watch your applications fly. Also if you are not particular about LCD (which are expensive), I would have been happier with the 17" flat CRT. Otherwise make sure the LCD has a response time lesser than 8ms. Samsung/Acer/Sony Viewsonic are good brands for CRT.

So the final configuration would be:

Processor: AMD 3200+ (Rs.7750)
M/B: Asus A8N-VM (Rs.4000)
Graphics card: XFX GeForce 6200 256MB DDR TV DVI (PV-T43V-UA) (Rs.4000)
Monitor: Samsung 17" Flat CRT (Rs.6500)
RAM: 2X512MB 400Mhz (Rs.4500)
Optical drive: Sony DRU 820A or Benq DW 1650 (Rs.2700). Both are dual layer.
Speakers: Creative 2.1 SBS 370 (Rs.1200)

Also make sure you take a cabinet with at least 400W power. Add around Rs.1500 for that. Total would be around Rs.32000. What is remaining is the keyboard/mouse. Take a set from Logitech/Microsoft. Also 80GB SATA HDD is also required. Add another Rs.2500 for Seagate HDD and Rs.700-Rs.800 for KB/Mouse combo. Total should be within Rs.36000.


----------



## prankie (May 9, 2006)

thanks for ur reply....
uncle does a lot of office work on his pc for long hours, thats why he needs lcd monitor...
gaming will be occasionaly done (by his kid ofcourse,, i've to keep him in mind )
i know that 3000+ will also do for such type of work but he'll not be changing his pc for next 5-6years so its gotta be future proof...

he'll also be selling off his old pc...
its a p3 500mhz with 64mb ram, 4.3gb harddisk, 15" monitor with normal keyboard and scroll mouse..
what price should he expect????
and ofcourse that price will also add to the system's config..


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 9, 2006)

Greetings!

@prankie
I guess such a PC would fetch you not more than 6k.The reason for my saying this is that one of my friend recently sold of his P4 1.7Ghz and 845 G mobo with 40 GB seagate HDD and 256 MB RAM for 9k.

Well my friend I don't think 3000+ will be future proof for 5yrs. 
2-3 yrs.  is what I feel.

Hey If you ARE going for a GPU then why harp on ASUS A8N-VM?? Go for the much superior A8N-E based on n-Force 4.

Gracias


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 9, 2006)

Greetings!
@ roxisayshi

Yes there are two SATA II ports for you to choose.I guess it just has 2.1 channels.

Gracias


----------



## roxisayshi (May 9, 2006)

@ kaustav
      thax again for the help


----------



## CyCo (May 9, 2006)

@ritwick

the thing is that u r not going in for 2 x 7600 r u ?? u'll b buying one right now .. 
and think of it practically , once ur outta college , u'll never really game that much and spend another 20k that time to get another 7600 (by when u'll have much bettter cards .. ) ... so i suggest u save the money on the mobo and use it for something else .. 
i did and i'm damn happy .. 

btw when u call estech , do take my name .. it shd make a diff for u ..


----------



## CyCo (May 10, 2006)

@digited 

as u kno my comp, il ask u ... 

lately my comp suddenly starts giving me a problem while booting .. 

it works fine for a month and then the next 20 restarts it hangs at diff places .. doesnt let me oen safe mode , hangs on desktop under 1min .. hangs on windows load , intial a8ne screen etcetc .. 
i reformatted and it happ again after 1 week ,, 

i have 3 hdds 1 sata 2 non sata

now after running System Mechanic Professional 6 and disconnecting one of the non satas it is running fine .... 

why ??


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 10, 2006)

@cyco 
thx a lot.....who told u i m buying a sli mobo...???? i m goin for a8ne only


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 10, 2006)

hi techies..............
a shocking news for you.......
this brand named "Forsa" is givin u nvidia cards for rock botto prices....
7600gt Rs 10500
7900gt Rs 20000
79oogtx Rs 33000
visit the wesite at www.geniman.co.hk . the distriuters website is www.techcomindia.com
can i know the reviewsfor this brand n is this brand worth goin for it????
thx a lot


----------



## CyCo (May 10, 2006)

dude the thing is that u can get even cheaper manufacturer'ers for the cards .. but the thing in the end wat u compromise on is the quality .. 

also , they may not have so much of support and supposing they damade ur mobo and proccy then ur screwed .. its better to go for d@ best , u can b sure of their reliability .. 

where will u keep running if ur comp doesnt wrk ..


----------



## CyCo (May 10, 2006)

This is my config .. prices are dec 2005-jan2006

AMD Athlon 3500+ 939 10900
Asus A8N-E 5600
SEAGATE 160GB SATA 2 4800
ATI X800XL 256 MB PCI-E 17750
2GB DDR RAM 400Mhz Tran 10000
LITEON DVD writer 3400
Microsoft keyboard 400
Logitech MX - 518 2650
cabinet with 500W SMPS 3600
Epson CX4700 7600
600 VA POWERCOM UPS 2000
17" LCD Viewsonic 14500
TOTAL : 83200
discounted : 79872
old monitor exchange -2500: 77372


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 11, 2006)

hi techies.....
i just hav a quiery.... y is it so that amd has so less cache on its processors n intel hav a lot of it. for example as i know amd 3800+ x2 processor has 512  cache on each proccy that is 1 mb in total where as a new 3.0 intel x2 proccy has total 4 mb cache. still can amd beat athlon????


----------



## tusharlad (May 13, 2006)

Thanks DIgitized.
Your's is a great work. Very halpful.
I am going to buy a new PC for photoshop and some other graphical works. I wish to play some latest games too. I also intend to record TV programmes in DVD quality.

I have decided following configuration with the help of forum members only, but still some confusions. Please help.
My configuration is as follows .

Processor : AMD X2 3800 + 64 bit/939 socket ( Dual Core)
MoBo       : Asus -  A8N-SLI    OR A8N E

RAM        : 1 GB ( Hynix / Transend )
HDD         : Seagate OR Samsung  250 GB SATA
Opti.Drive : LiteOn DVD writer or SONY dual layer DVD writer
Monitor    : 17" Samsung ( which Model  ? ? )
Key Bord  : Multimedia ( which brand ??? Model ???)
Mouse     : Optical  ( Which Brand ??? Model ???)

GraphicCard : Whch brand  and Model ? ?? Do I really need Graphic Card for                       my purposes as I mentioned.
TT Card  : Which Brand and Model ??? ( I want to record programmes )

I want some decent looking Cabinate with enough cooling system and a good quality SMPS.  ( I have checked out ANTEC - But they are very costly )

I don't want speakers right now as i have a woofer set.

My budget for above mentioned system is 45000 ( nothing more than 50000)

Please help me deciding the best combination of Processor and MoBo. Also suggest me the best available configuration with model no and brand name, Which can be purchased within my budget.

Looking forward for Expert Suggestion.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 14, 2006)

Hey CyCo ... some bencmark scores plz.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 14, 2006)

tusharlad said:
			
		

> Thanks DIgitized.
> Your's is a great work. Very halpful.
> I am going to buy a new PC for photoshop and some other graphical works. I wish to play some latest games too. I also intend to record TV programmes in DVD quality.
> 
> ...



Thanks...

Processor : AMD X2 3800 + 64 bit/939 socket (Dual Core) Rs.16500
MoBo       : A8N E Rs.5600
RAM        : 1 GB (Transend) Rs.4600
HDD         : Seagate 250 GB SATA Rs.4600
Opti.Drive : SONY dual layer DVD writer (DRU 820A) Rs.2700
Monitor    : 17" Samsung (Syncmaster 793MB) Rs.6500
KeyBoard and mouse: Multimedia (Basic Logitech multimedia keyboard and optical mouse) Rs.800

Graphics Card : XFX 6600 256MB DDR2 Rs.6000
TT Card  : _Waiting for someone to comment_
Cabinet: Take anyone with minimum 450W SMPS and also enough space and at least 2 case cooling fans. Rs.2000

Should come within 50k. Graphics card can be better quality but then the total price will go way over 50k. But nowadays 6600GT comes within 8000. You can at least try and get that.


----------



## ashfame (May 14, 2006)

My vendor has quoted me the following which i am suscpicious about:
1. Nvidia 6600 (256MB, pcie 16x) for Rs. 2800 ????????????/
2. cabinet with 400W SMPS for Rs. 1200 ?????????????/
3. Microtek UPS 800va for Rs. 1750 ??????????????////

Is he upto something?
I mean how can he provide the above @ such prices.
Is there something that he can cheat me about?
Am i buying something @ cost of other feature?
How do i assure myself?
These are the prices @ nehru place, delhi.
Pl help.


----------



## tusharlad (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Digitized,

Why not a8n SLI
If i increase my budget to 55000 then could i buy a said good graphic card.
Is the antec quality is that superiar as they claim and demand the price.
can't U suggest the specific brand of decent cabinate and good power supply.
What is difference bet SATA and SATA II
and SD and SD II ram

Thanks again


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 15, 2006)

@tusharlad: You will be not using SLI, so what's the use of A8N-SLI. Plus the SLI mode is x8/x8, not x16/x16, so full power of card not utilized. If you increase your budget upto 55000, then you could even get a 6800GS/7600GT. I personally don't prefer some specific brand of cabinet so long as it is spacious having at least two fans and as long as it contains at least 450W PSU.

There is no SD and SD-II RAM, there is SDRAM, DDR RAM and DDR2 RAM.

Waiting for others to comment...


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 15, 2006)

Actuall the x16/x16 mode dosen't provide any significant additional performance over the x8/x8 one. Maybe the next generation of cards can utilise this additional bandwidth but currently even a 7900GTX SLI or a X1900XTX Crossfire can't. Even though mobo manufacturers are well aware of this, they continue to hype it because some gamers will buy anything at a ridiculous prices to make their game go 2 fps faster.


----------



## tusharlad (May 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot Digitized,
Please don't get annoyed But there are many like me who knows little about right kind of hardware.
Please tell me what is the use of SLI , actually what does it signify.
What is the difference bet DDR and DDR II which is better.

In AMD dual core there are other series also like optron etc.Are the betterthan athlon.

I did not understand "SLI mode is x8/x8, not x16/x16,"
Please explain

Do i need to purchase graphic card right now. there isn't on bord support for graphic which solve my purposes temporarily.

A AMD delear in Surat has combined AMD 3800+ Dual Core with ASUS A8N-VM CSM
How is that combination

Please assist me to make best PC


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 15, 2006)

@tusharlad: Let me try to answer your queries one by one.

SLI stands for Scalable Link Interface. This is the technology developed exclusively by Nvidia to use two similar graphics cards together to build a more powerful system. But not all nvidia graphics cards are SLI capable. Only the 6600 series onwards are and that too they must be PCI-express...Also many people have different opinions about SLI. It is true that if you invest in two graphics cards, the combined price of the two will get you a better one. There's always something better than the best, you know. See here for more info:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Link_Interface

DDR stands for double data rate and is loosely referred to RAM frequencies. On the other hand SD stands for synchronous dynamic. DDR frequencies range from 266MHz to 400Mhz. SDRAM frequencies were 66Mhz, 100Mhz, 133Mhz. SDRAM technology was used in the days of pentium III. P4 onwards, we are using DDR RAM of different frequencies. See here also:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_data_rate
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDRAM
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR_RAM

AMD dual core CPU's are one of the best CPU's around, even better than Pentium D's. And in the higher end of the dual core tree is the AMD opteron series. Those are usually used in servers and are expensive. The latest dual core CPU from AMD is the FX-60 dual core and retails for more than $1100 in the US. But for our use, a 3800+ X2 will serve our needs more than enough. Can see here:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_X2

PCI-ex graphics cards' slots frequency are usually expressed in x16, whereas the last of the AGP were 8X capable. As I have mentioned, in order to use SLI you have 2 PCI-ex cards. Now each PCI-ex card is x16. Taking the case of Asus, leaving the A8N32-SLI deluxe, in all other SLI m/b's, when two cards are inserted, they operate at half their speed, i.e x8/x8. In A8N32...that is not the case, it operates at full speed, i.e. x16/x16. I hope I was clear.

You want a gaming machine, on board graphics will not be enough in 2006. At least a 6600GT...But there are excellent boards available which have on-board solutions, like Asus A8N-VM CSM or MSI RS482M2. They have PCI-ex slots too, in case you decide on adding a graphics card. But since you r purpose is different, you can get the Asus A8N-E, and a graphics card to suit your needs. Recommendations are:

6600<6600GT<6800GS<7600GT<7800GT and so on, ranked according to performance. What's your budget for the graphics card?


----------



## soumen nath (May 18, 2006)

I am going to buy a PC around 20k. It will be used mainly for home ( not for high end gaming). Internet surfing and some official works. Intending to buy AMD based 64 bit processor, 512 MB DDR RAM, 80 GB SATA HDD, DVD RW. Please suggest me the best possible configuration. Should I install a Graphics card, If Yes, then mention the type.I do not need  speaker system.


----------



## soumen nath (May 18, 2006)

I am going to buy a PC around 20k. It will be used mainly for home ( not for high end gaming). Internet surfing and some official works. Intending to buy AMD based 64 bit processor, 512 MB DDR RAM, 80 GB SATA HDD, DVD RW. Please suggest me the best possible configuration. Should I install a Graphics card, If Yes, then mention the type.I do not need  speaker system.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 18, 2006)

soumen nath said:
			
		

> I am going to buy a PC around 20k. It will be used mainly for home ( not for high end gaming). Internet surfing and some official works. Intending to buy AMD based 64 bit processor, 512 MB DDR RAM, 80 GB SATA HDD, DVD RW. Please suggest me the best possible configuration. Should I install a Graphics card, If Yes, then mention the type.I do not need  speaker system.



1-m/b: Asus A8N-VM Rs.3850
2-Processor: AMD 3000+ (939) Rs.5400
3-HDD: 80GB Seagate SATA Rs.2500
4-RAM: 512MB (transcend or Corsair or Zion) DDR RAM of 400Mhz Rs.2000
5-Optical drive: Sony DVD writer DRU820A Rs.2700
6-Cabinet: Decent one with 400W SMPS Rs.1500
7-Optical mouse and MM keyboard Logitech Rs.550
8-15" ordinary monitor (Samsung) Rs.4000

Total: Rs.22500

This is a configuration with the least price I could get. Since this machine will be only for office tasks, no need is there for installing a separate graphics card. But I have one question though. Is the DVD-writer really required? Won't the combo drive suffice your needs? It is very difficult to configure a decent machine under 20k. If you take the combo drive then the price will be under 22k. I have taken all minimum components. Please let us know.


----------



## ashfame (May 18, 2006)

Why so much of digit members recommend AMD processors even if one can buy a Intel pentium D (dual core) in that price?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 18, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> Why so much of digit members recommend AMD processors even if one can buy a Intel pentium D (dual core) in that price?



Simple...because AMD X2 is better than Intel Pentium D.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 18, 2006)

But Intel Dual core proccy's are way cheaper. They offer a much better price/performance ratio than AMD Dual cores.

All this while I have been recommending AMD to people. But this budget offering from Intel made me reconsider. I think the best proccy you can have is a Pentium D 805 2.66 GHz. It costs less than Rs. 6000. Couple this with a decent 945/955 mobo and you'll have one hell of a rig. In gaming it will lag slightly behing a Athlon64 3000+ costing Rs. 5500 but it will be better at most other jobs especially if you multitask. Plus your gaming performance is more dependant on your graphics card rather than the processor. Go dual core now and enjoy the benefits later when games are coded especially for dual core CPU's.

If you have the right mobo and decent cooling, you can even OC it from 2.66 GHz to 4.1 GHz.


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2006)

I have an XFX GeForce 6600 GT 256MB DDR3 graphics card and it is SLi capable. If I buy one more and install it, will I get a significant boost in performance? I will use my PC for high end 3D rendering and animation using 3DsMAX, MAYA, etc. Do I need one more card for the purpose? I bought my card about a month ago, approximately how much can I expect if I sell it second-hand?


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 18, 2006)

You can't buy another card and run it in SLI because your mobo dosen't support SLI. If you are happy with the cards performance in 3d rendering then why upgrade?


----------



## mAYHEM (May 19, 2006)

I am going to buy a new PC.Can u recommend me a decent mobo for AMD X2 based on nvidia 6150+n430.Is it better then Ati and Via chipsets.Secondly a best performer SATAII hardrives maybe 2x120 or 2x160 GB.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2006)

mAYHEM said:
			
		

> I am going to buy a new PC.Can u recommend me a decent mobo for AMD X2 based on nvidia 6150+n430.Is it better then Ati and Via chipsets.Secondly a best performer SATAII hardrives maybe 2x120 or 2x160 GB.



Asus A8N-VM CSM will satisfy all your requirements.


----------



## tusharlad (May 19, 2006)

Thannk You Very Much, Digitized ,
You have enlightened me much, I will go through the reference you suggested, and will return again if there will be any query .

Thanks again


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 20, 2006)

hi techies
i went to a vendor for my pc n he told me that asus a8n-e does not support x2 processor (amd). is that true??? if yes then which non sli n without onboard graphics mobo shud i go for??? give the price too

i asked rashi for 7900gt n they told me they hav too models 
one is 18500 rs  450  engine clock n 1650 mem clock
other is 22500 rs 560 engine clock n 1300 mem clock

which 1 shud i go for keeping in mind the price difference.
is second one the overclocked edition of 1st one??? wot can we cange in a gpx card while overclocking????


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2006)

ritwickgupta said:
			
		

> hi techies
> i went to a vendor for my pc n he told me that asus a8n-e does not support x2 processor (amd). is that true??? if yes then which non sli n without onboard graphics mobo shud i go for??? give the price too
> 
> i asked rashi for 7900gt n they told me they hav too models
> ...



Your vendor is not technically sound. Search for another one. A8N-E does support x2 processors.

*in.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=15&l3=171&model=455&modelmenu=1

This is your safest bet. Must get that, if not using SLI.

By the way, which model is your vendor referring to. I did not find a single 7900GT with 450/1650 and 560/1300. There is one 560/1650 and another 450/1320. I am assuming since you asked Rashi, it is from XFX. Please clarify. You can see this page for yourself and clarify yourself.

*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurations.jspa?seriesId=185563&productId=185994


----------



## ritwickgupta (May 21, 2006)

ya u r right. my question was abt that two models only....i mixed both of them. now answer my question


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 21, 2006)

If you have the guts to overclock, then you can buy the lower clocked one and o/c it to 560/1650 using rivatuner. It will be cheaper too. Otherwise buy the higher clocked one and use it. Performance will be obviously greater in the higher clocked one. It all depends on how much the pocket permits.


----------



## mAYHEM (May 21, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Asus A8N-VM CSM will satisfy all your requirements.


 wht about the harddrive.Does A8N-VM CSM has 6 or 8 ch audio.Bcoz the board with same chipset states 8ch audio.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 21, 2006)

> i asked rashi for 7900gt n they told me they hav too models
> one is 18500 rs 450 engine clock n 1650 mem clock
> other is 22500 rs 560 engine clock n 1300 mem clock



Wow .... 7900GT for 18-22 k's ???? really ???


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 22, 2006)

*Old intel heart needs new body!*

Hmm.......... MS going to release Vista and all software giants making hardware exhausting Games ,software and this advancement is causing a great problem to my old computer to work with them ..................and forced me to have a transplantation of my old mobo i.e orignal i845 GVSR but there r some queries in my mind:- 
Currently my system consist of orignal i845 GVSR mobo with a Intel PGA 468 socket 2.8 processor ,256MB of RAM,40 gb PATA HDD with on board graphics but in today's context I am not able to cop up with new softwares and planning to change my mobo (i know this will only cause a little of performance increase but will be buying a brand new dual core machine after 6 months).Dear frnds plz suggest me a mobo with keeping following features in mind 
1.Support's Intel PGA 468 socket 2.8 processor. 
2.AGP 8x slot 
3.SATA 
4.Firewire(optional) 
5.Onboard Graphics and LAN 

suggest me a gud performance RAM also.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Old intel heart needs new body!*



			
				eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> Hmm.......... MS going to release Vista and all software giants making hardware exhausting Games ,software and this advancement is causing a great problem to my old computer to work with them ..................and forced me to have a transplantation of my old mobo i.e orignal i845 GVSR but there r some queries in my mind:-
> Currently my system consist of orignal i845 GVSR mobo with a Intel PGA 468 socket 2.8 processor ,256MB of RAM,40 gb PATA HDD with on board graphics but in today's context I am not able to cop up with new softwares and planning to change my mobo (i know this will only cause a little of performance increase but will be buying a brand new dual core machine after 6 months).Dear frnds plz suggest me a mobo with keeping following features in mind
> 1.Support's Intel PGA 468 socket 2.8 processor.
> 2.AGP 8x slot
> ...



Intel D865GBF will meet your needs. Check the specifications here.

*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d865gbf/index.htm

For RAM, you can get Corsair/Zion. I overclocked my Zion RAM to 409Mhz from 400Mhz and it has passed all tests in memtest 86. The tests ran for more than 8 hours to test stability. It is running in all stress tests and passing without any problems.


----------



## soumen nath (May 22, 2006)

Thank all of you. Please tell me the authenticate source at KOLKATE, b'cause I am a KOLKATAbasi.
My 256 MB MP3 player is showing 55 MB capacity,after formatting as it was unable to play songs after 5/6 no.  What's wrong with it!!!
Soumen Nath


----------



## Haresh (May 22, 2006)

Guys i need a suggestion for a flatscreen (CRT) monitor around 5k , any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## yogissj (May 24, 2006)

hey can any one suggest me regarding new pc config.

I had selected AMD 64 3200+ 
mobo ASUS A8N VM CSM /  OR ASUS A8N E
here i am confused a bit
see ASUS A8N VM CSM is costing rs. 5100
and ASUS A8N E is costing rs. 5900

the prob is i am little bit confused to which one i should
go for as i had done a research and have selected these
two as best and economic. I am saying as in regard with
ASUS mobos.

ASUS A8N VM CSM has on board graphics so i won't have
to go for graphics card at the buying stage. (nforce 6150/n430 chips)

while in ASUS A8N E i will have to go for atleast 256mb graphics
card. I had inquired about radeon 256mb its around 2700 rs.

I am going for 512 mb (400mhz) kingston for rs. 2450
cab smps iball rs. 1450

I have confusion regarding mobo and will these config give
me good work in gaming, 3d modelling and photoshop.

Please someone advice....


----------



## yogissj (May 24, 2006)

Hey this problem occured with my friend also.
What i can suggest you is there is a flash upgrade system
in these kind of oem mp3 players.
I think formating will not make any effect now as may
be there is some problem in the flashing. I got some problem
in my 256 mb mp3 player and i flashed it.
But it happened as i firstly copied all flash memory on a single
.bin file as i purchased it as new one.
So i used it when i got errors regarding memory and other basic
stuff.
After that flashing thing it got ok...

May be there is some sort of same problem with yours too.

Please do check the whole thing regarding flashing as this
could cause a overall damage to your player and may get even
stop working at all.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 25, 2006)

yogissj said:
			
		

> hey can any one suggest me regarding new pc config.
> 
> I had selected AMD 64 3200+
> mobo ASUS A8N VM CSM /  OR ASUS A8N E
> ...



Apology for late reply. Actually if you indeed install a graphics card, then pl choose A8N-E. It has tons of regular and advanced features. Looking at your choice of graphics card, it seems that the budget allocated is not that high. I think you should get a geforce 6200 256MB with 128-bit memory and without turbocache. This will be far better than the radeon you have chosen in your gaming, 3d modelling and photoshop tasks.


----------



## yogissj (May 29, 2006)

Thanx digitized !!
you really post great ..

just one thing more i had inquired about evga 256 mb nvidia geforce
7300 LE with turbo cache...   for rs. 3400

Is this one good than radeon 256 mb that i mentioned earlier.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 29, 2006)

yogissj said:
			
		

> Thanx digitized !!
> you really post great ..
> 
> just one thing more i had inquired about evga 256 mb nvidia geforce
> ...



Do not go for any LE versions of the card, and that too with turbocache memory. They share memory with the main system memory.

If it is a 9800pro you are talking about, then it is definitely better, inspite of being the older generation card. Also around Rs.3500, another option would be a geforce 6200 256MB with 128-bit memory.


----------



## yogissj (May 30, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Do not go for any LE versions of the card, and that too with turbocache memory. They share memory with the main system memory.
> 
> If it is a 9800pro you are talking about, then it is definitely better, inspite of being the older generation card. Also around Rs.3500, another option would be a geforce 6200 256MB with 128-bit memory.



Now i am little bit confused here ...

I wanted pci express x 16 video card so that the processing
speed is enhanced.
I had found one more card 

"XFX GeForce 7300 GS 256MB DVI/TV-out PCI-Express Video Card"
-Chipset: GeForce 7300 GS 
-Engine Clock: 550 MHz 
-Video Memory: 256MB DDR2 
-Fill Rate: 2.2 Pixels/sec. 
-Vertices Per Second: 413 Million 
-Memory Interface: 64 bit 
-Bus: PCI Express x16 
-RAMDAC: 400 MHz 
-Pixel Pipelines: 4 
-Max. Resolution: 2048x1536 @85Hz 
-Connectors: DVI; TV-out 
-Thermal: Fansink 
-Low Profile Design: Yes 
-Support 512MB in 1GB System 
-Microsoft DirectX 9.0 Shader Model 3.0 and OpenGL 2.0 Opt Support 
-nVidia TurboCache Technology 

its around 3300 rs.

is this card good for my 3d gaming, application 3d max photoshop.....

regarding you said about geforce 9200 pro i didn't find it.

And the one i said evga geforce 7300 LE 256 mb is also pci exp x 16.

I am now in hurry in deciding as i had waited long for my upgrade....
others selected are
amd 64 3200+ , asus A8N E, 512 mb ddr2 ram, iball cabinet
cabinet i had not seen or selected yet....

but i am just confused in selecting better graphics card i.e economic.


----------



## TechMogul (May 30, 2006)

@yogissj

- DDR2 in AMD rig??thats not possible as none of the AMD mobo at this point of time support DDR2..but will surely soon.so get 400MHz DDR ram.and use it in dual channel mode.(A8NE support DDR)
- Dont go for Ibal cabinet it is all crap instead get a decent company cabinet.
- 7300GS,7300LE..both are not at all good for 3d gaming by any means,especially 7300LE version is awful.


----------



## ashfame (May 30, 2006)

yogissj said:
			
		

> Now i am little bit confused here ...
> "XFX GeForce 7300 GS 256MB DVI/TV-out PCI-Express Video Card"
> -Fill Rate: 2.2 Pixels/sec.



LOL..............
2.2Pixels/sec. as the fill rate
it should be 2.2BillionPixels/sec.


----------



## yogissj (May 30, 2006)

TechMogul said:
			
		

> @yogissj
> 
> - DDR2 in AMD rig??thats not possible as none of the AMD mobo at this point of time support DDR2..but will surely soon.so get 400MHz DDR ram.and use it in dual channel mode.(A8NE support DDR)
> - Dont go for Ibal cabinet it is all crap instead get a decent company cabinet.
> - 7300GS,7300LE..both are not at all good for 3d gaming by any means,especially 7300LE version is awful.



yaa i came to know this that ddr2 is not supporte in amd thanks for telling.
I saw the same thing all over the net.
so what should i do now for my graphics card.
As this is the major problem for me and i need good and economic
256 mb graphics card.

I saw lots of test regarding 7300 LE and 7300 GS, yaa they were really awful
so what now....

if you can advice any


----------



## TechMogul (May 31, 2006)

whats ur budget for the gpu?that will be much easier for us to guide u.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 2, 2006)

yogissj said:
			
		

> yaa i came to know this that ddr2 is not supporte in amd thanks for telling.
> I saw the same thing all over the net.
> so what should i do now for my graphics card.
> As this is the major problem for me and i need good and economic
> ...



U can go for 6600/6600GT 256 MB both are descent..


----------



## upneetshah (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,
I am planning to buy a new comp for around 35K. I would like it to be Vista ready. I want to optical drives with one DVD writer.
Which is the best configuration for me?
I play lots of games so i would like a mid range graphics card.
If possible can you please send a reply at upneetshah@yahoo.com!
Thanks in advance,


----------



## samrulez (Jun 11, 2006)

upneetshah said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am planning to buy a new comp for around 35K. I would like it to be Vista ready. I want to optical drives with one DVD writer.
> Which is the best configuration for me?
> I play lots of games so i would like a mid range graphics card.
> ...



The configuration will not differ much from digitized's confiiguration...

AMD Athlon64 socket 939 (Venice) 3200+
ASUS A8N-E
6600/6600 GT (128 MB)
512*2 ram 
Sony/Lite-on DvD writter
etc etc.....

And this will be fully Vista ready...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 11, 2006)

@samrulez 
the graphics is 6 series, then how come it be vista ready?? Vista needs 7 series or 1xxx series from ATI for full compatibility. So I sugged a 7600GS(performs better than 6600gt) or a 7600GT. Its lot better tha 1600 from ATI.
If u are a serious gamer then go for a 3000+ and spent dat amount on the gcard... its seems better for a gamer nd will get better results than 3200+.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 11, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @samrulez
> the graphics is 6 series, then how come it be vista ready?? Vista needs 7 series or 1xxx series from ATI for full compatibility. So I sugged a 7600GS(performs better than 6600gt) or a 7600GT. Its lot better tha 1600 from ATI.
> If u are a serious gamer then go for a 3000+ and spent dat amount on the gcard... its seems better for a gamer nd will get better results than 3200+.



If he can get a 7600 its good 

@aravind_n20: Any card above 6200 is capable of running Vista......
To run Vista u need 128 MB of V-ram,Direct X 9 support,Support for Pixel Shader 2.0 etc....
With all this u can easily run vista with aero enable...

And there is no difference between 3000+ and 3200+ except for the 200 MHZ....

So its wise to get a 3000+ and overclock it to 2 Ghz or above to make it perform better than the 3200+.....


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 13, 2006)

HEy u all,
my vendor is saying that an AMD Athlon 64 3200+ and an ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe combined will cost me Rs 16000 and an AMD 3000+ with the same mobo will cost Rs 14000

and a geforce 6600GT will cost Rs 6000

Are the prices correct?

If not, what shud be the price as im doubtful with the price of the processoor and mobo combined


----------



## samrulez (Jun 13, 2006)

A8N-E SLI mobo costs around 8000

3200+ costs around 7500
3000+ costs around 5500

6600 GT 128 MB costs 7.5k...are u sure he is giving u a 6600 GT and not 6600......
send us the exact model number and brand to check.....


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 13, 2006)

that means he is taking 500/- extra from me according to ur prices, but i think a 500/- difference is quite ok in different regions......

and i specifically asked him is it 6600gt and he said yes and it is 256MB....the distributor is Sparkle afaik

from which region have u got these prices from?? im in chandigarh


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2006)

@thetopcyborg
No way..256mb 6600GT cost more than 8k nd no way to get it at 6k. It might be 6600 256MB its ok for 6k nd might even get it at 5.5k. I recomment go for 7600GS for around 8~9k or a 7600GT for 11~12k.
@ Samrulez
Thnx for the information, but(correct me if Im wrong) it can be seen "Vista ready" only on & series cards..So i guess there might be some sp effect which 6 series nd lower cannot support....


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

*This should be a Sticky*


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 13, 2006)

thnx fer solving my problem gary4gar    just joking...

but I SPECIFICALLY asked him is it GT or not and HE REPLIED IT IS GT, only GT is available to him.......

am I lucky to get it for 6k?
and i can't go fer higher cards as i have a very tight budget >.<

and what is the major difference btween GT and non-GT


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 14, 2006)

@gary4gar: Thanks.

@thetopcyborg: The main difference between a GT and a non-GT is the core and memory clock speeds which are much lower in the non-GT versions. See this page for comparison of the different geforce 6 models.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/6600GT


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 14, 2006)

thnx digitized


----------



## roby_is_cool (Jun 14, 2006)

*i need an upgrade*

Hi dudes, i wanna upgrade my pc for gaming for atleast 1-2 yrs. within 15,000-20,000 bucks in my hands. i also want to use windows vista on it.
my current configuration is:
Intel D845GLAD
Pentium 4, 1.8 GHZ
512 MB RAM
40 GB hard disk
Samsung CD WRITER
Samsung DVD ROM
i want an upgrade for
mobo
proc.
ram (if needed)
hard disk
mouse n keyboard
GRAPHIC Card
plz help me.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jun 15, 2006)

hEy, I recently read about a power supply which was 'SLI ready'....it was 540W

If 540W is SLI ready, won't my 450W power supply be SLI ready???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: i need an upgrade*



			
				roby_is_cool said:
			
		

> Hi dudes, i wanna upgrade my pc for gaming for atleast 1-2 yrs. within 15,000-20,000 bucks in my hands. i also want to use windows vista on it.
> my current configuration is:
> Intel D845GLAD
> Pentium 4, 1.8 GHZ
> ...



Hey you did not tell me your RAM speed. I am assuming it is of 333Mhz, as that is the maximum 845 chipsets supported. You need to add another RAM module of 333Mhz 512MB to make it 1GB. Since you are on a tight budget, I do not think you will have much options with graphics card keeping in mind all the other upgrade components. You can go for the following:

Asus A8N-E~5500
AMD 3000+~5500
512MB DDR 333Mhz (total of 1GB taking into account the other 512MB module)~1900
80GB HDD (Seagate)~2200
Basic mouse and keyboard set from logitech~800
XFX 6600 256MB DDR2~6000

Total around Rs.20700 excluding VAT

Or otherwise you can forget about the RAM and save that money and invest in a 7600GS. You will also be getting a Geforce 7 series card. I think that will be the safer option for at least 1 year. You can add the RAM later after 1-2 months.

Please let us know your final decision.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: i need an upgrade*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> 512MB DDR 333Mhz (total of 1GB taking into account the other 512MB module)~1200



512 ddr @ rs.1200. (new)??
where did u get that price from?


----------



## samrulez (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: i need an upgrade*



			
				ashfame said:
			
		

> 512 ddr @ rs.1200. (new)??
> where did u get that price from?



Yes I bought a 256 MB TwinMos memory for 1200..


----------



## roby_is_cool (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: i need an upgrade*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Hey you did not tell me your RAM speed. I am assuming it is of 333Mhz, as that is the maximum 845 chipsets supported. You need to add another RAM module of 333Mhz 512MB to make it 1GB. Since you are on a tight budget, I do not think you will have much options with graphics card keeping in mind all the other upgrade components. You can go for the following:
> 
> Asus A8N-E~5500
> AMD 3000+~5500
> ...


thanx for the info bro,
i will tell you what i will buy.
can u plz tell me about the life of both the graphic card u have mentioned here means for how many years will i play games on them comfortably.
yep, there is a confusion on the ram.
thanx again.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: i need an upgrade*



			
				ashfame said:
			
		

> 512 ddr @ rs.1200. (new)??
> where did u get that price from?



Sorry ... corrected, typing mistake. It should be around 2000.


----------

